# 24 Hour Art Challenge?



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 22, 2006)

Any 24 hours at your own convenience. I'm just trying it tomorrow out of necessity.

Can you make a living as a traditional artist in a modern world? I'm going to try and sketch my way around western Andalucia. Minimal working float. Pad, pencils and my own unique selling skills to go with my drawing skills (also erm... 'unique').

€20/night for accommodation.
€10 travel to next destination.
€2 for food.
€2 for wine.
€1 contingency.

€35/day = selling 3 or, 4 sketches to tourists. This is NOT a mad romantic idea. No it's not. It IS workable.

Or, will I get moved on by the authorities? Mugged by evil hoodies? Rained off by the weather? Arrested for street pedalling?

If I fail I take a job cleaning bogs/sucking cock for a tenner/MacRons.

If I succeed I may contemplate a future career travelling with a sketch pad.

What do you reckon? Success or, fail? Anyone else ever thought about trying this, tried it even? Anyone prepared to join me on a 24 hour art challenge?

I will report back this time tomorrow.


----------



## marco mark (Mar 22, 2006)

Good Luck

We have guys here doing just that in the summer, they *seem* to do OK, i think it's about 10e a pop thou.

I'll check tomorrow how yr going.

marc


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2006)

marco mark said:
			
		

> Good Luck
> 
> We have guys here doing just that in the summer, they *seem* to do OK, i think it's about 10e a pop thou.
> 
> ...


Is that 10 euro a pop for sucking cock or drawing sketches?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 23, 2006)

Spent all morning sketching. I have a portfolio of 1 good, 2 OK, 2 bad. Time to try the dificult bit. Not sure how to sell. I'll just display on the pavement in a busy area. Thought I would invest in a few post tubes also just in case the punters are worried about their valuable art getting damaged on the journey home  

The competition looks very good. Hadn't considered that!

Enjoying myself and getting well tanned. Nice idea for a working holiday and you get lots of attention being an artist even if I don't sell anything


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 23, 2006)

THIS IS FUCKING HARD WORK! Physically and mentally exhausted. Make no mistake - this is not easy work.

I'm shattered. 10 hours sketching and trying to communicate mostly in Spanish. Not easy. All street artists get my utmost.

Built a stock of 8 good sketches. Sold just one  

Still, not to put off as I spent most of the day concentrating on sketching and not selling. And besides, I've never fancied sucking cock for a living. I'll give it another day and concentrate on selling.

Sunstroke. No budget to travel. Another night in the bargain hostel (very nice for €20/night. Very nice. Shame about the amount of young women being dropped off at the door by guys in GTi's through the night). Shall downgrade tomorrow. Expect I'll be seeing lots of young women being dropped off by guys driving Seat´s).

Granada is a beautiful city but, it's got it ALL. It's turning all American. Which means prices are undoubtedly going to go through the roof. Very soon. Perhaps I should up my asking price?

Presentation. It's all in the presentation.


----------



## marco mark (Mar 23, 2006)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Is that 10 euro a pop for sucking cock or drawing sketches?




 sucking cock goes for about 80e a pop, so i am told  . Mr Edwards, i would not suggest this line of work   

ahhem .....back to sketching, sorry i thought you meant portraites


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 24, 2006)

Can't do portraits. And, it's friggin raining this morning  

Want to move into my new flat and get my PC into gear. This is to bloody difficult.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 25, 2006)

Just in case anyone was interested to know; Sold 2 sketches, picked up 1 commission to do a painting of someone's house, plus another tentative enquiry (got their number at least) and met a director of a local art gallery who wants to see my photography portfolio. Pretty good really for 2 and a bit days. May well spend more time sketching in the streets in future. It is a great way of meeting people. It's not a great way of making ready cash.

Aiming at the tourist market was a mistake. All financial interest came from locals. Chatting with tourists from all over the place was good even if they don't buy! Some stunningly gorgeous people visiting and living in this city.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 25, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Some stunningly gorgeous people visiting and living in this city.



You _honestly_ didn't know of Granada's reputation? 

btw get a hat doooood!


----------



## kakuma (Mar 25, 2006)

that is a well cool idea


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 25, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> btw get a hat doooood!



Essential artists accessory in this sun for a baldy. My scalp is close to blistered  So many hats to choose from  

BTW; there also seems to be a mixed class of crusty in this city. Student crusty, hippy crusty, all original crusty crusty and credit card toting, nuevo riche, posing crusty. Perhaps the last class are all footballers?


----------



## marco mark (Mar 25, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> BTW; there also seems to be a mixed class of crusty in this city. Student crusty, hippy crusty, all original crusty crusty and credit card toting, nuevo riche, posing crusty. Perhaps the last class are all footballers?




Are you_ SURE_ you'r not in Bristol


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 28, 2006)

Now entering phase 2 - the 72 hour art challenge. I'm having fun  And, I'm stepping up a gear. Out of the Sunday league, entering CocaCola division 2 or, whatever it is these days.

With a few euros banked and a slight 'cheat' of collecting some advance payment for work to be done, I've invested €28 in a canvass, two semi-decent brushes and white, cadmium yellow, inglese red and blue acryllics (cheap stuff that will be a pain to work with but, I'm on a minimal budget).

Mission: turn €28 investment into €300 by end of week.

No easel and no hat yet. In search of empty jam jars. Not quite got the presentation right yet. This is going to be next to impossible but, I believe!

A man can drink far to much good red wine for €2 a day in this city so, I'm cutting that budget down to €1.

If I pull this off I could well have found a new vocation.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 28, 2006)

Nobody's reading this. Talking to myself again innit.

Nevermind. I'll tell myself how it's going. All went a bit Tony Hancock for a while. Then got much better. Lots of useful input from the public. And, I have been photographed lots and lots. Don't like that.

Got a free quarter inch brush from some painters and decorators and a 10 litre paint bin lid made an ideal pallette. 

Produced possibly the best painting I have ever come up with. Finishing tomorrow then detailing whilst I attempt the sell.

Things look promising so far. You never know?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm reading it Stanley...  

Keep it up.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 29, 2006)

great project, please keep posting Stanley


----------



## marco mark (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Edwards, How did you go today?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm reading!

Sounds like a great project to me.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm reading.  Keep on trying.  You've already sold more work than Van Gogh sold in his entire life.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 29, 2006)

Some feedback   Excellent.

Detailing and finishing touches: I had a big, flat, plain blue sky. Someone said it needed clouds. I've spent most of the day studying clouds - I think they're right. Not to happy with my cloud. It's sort of a spiritual connection between the church I've painted the picture of and the great lye in the sky. But, it's not a cloud in the right way   More work. Possibly. If it's not sold by end of evening.

Couple of enquiries. Ready to sell now because I've already spotted my next painting to do.

I think the painting could be better but, it is good enough to sell. Most of the locals have been great. Very encouraging and helpful. People appreciate the effort which is really welcome. Salesman mode is now priority.



> You've already sold more work than Van Gogh sold in his entire life


   And he was bloody genius.

Eyeing up a cheap bottle of Absynth. My hearing may not be perfect tomorrow!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 29, 2006)

nice one stanley, good luck, i'm reading too   

and about to send the thread to my 'artist' dad


----------



## mrkikiet (Mar 29, 2006)

i'm another who reads but until now hasn't posted.
keep going.
did you speak much spanish before starting this little project?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 29, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Eyeing up a cheap bottle of Absynth. My hearing may not be perfect tomorrow!



And your hat'll keep slipping over your eyes.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 30, 2006)

Woke up this morning and really didn't like what I saw in the mirror. Peeling face and scalp with positively red whites of eyes. Less wine and more sun protection is a must.



> did you speak much spanish before starting this little project?



I've been learning spanish for about 8 months. However, being previously based 'el campo' in the mountains I had little opportunity to practice. Being forced to communicate in spanish is improving my vocabulary rapidly. It is still a struggle!

Painting is definitely finished and I'm pretty happy with it. It 'sings' to me  . I now know I can complete 3 paintings a week so, I'm looking to sell at around €150. Hopefully selling at least two a week. Two bedroom flats can be rented here from about €350/month so, two sales a week would provide a reasonable living.

Selling. This is the really dificult part. From what I've learned about selling on the street the tourist market isn't really happening. Plenty of small galleries selling cheaply in nice frames from an established address. There does seem to be a healthy local market (already sold two sketches and picked up one commission).

The right pitch? From talking to other sellers it seems a regular spot is essential. One guy here displays at weekends to collect commissions from the same place every week. I am enjoying this and plan to live in Granada for a minimum of two years so, I'll try selling from the same spot that I picked up the other sales.

The other option I've considered is selling via an established gallery. Not sure I have the bottle to approach with my paintings. All the confidence in the world about my photography but, even though I like my painting I'm not sure how it would look amongst the stylish works sold in contemporary galleries here. There are some bloody good painters here.

Plan for the day. Display painting with a few supporting sketches and an A4 sheet of spanish and english text, few business cards created on the fly with a pointer to a website. Sketch and chat and hopefully sell by the end of the day. Saturday and Sunday are the best days to sell. I would like a second painting to sell by Sunday.

Don't have a digital camera with me at the moment. May persuade someone else to take a shot and email it to me so I can post it up here.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 30, 2006)

No sale of painting. One sketch sold (to a 14 year old lad). The young folk appreciate art anyway. Asked myself questions about taking a tenner from a youngster initially but, why not? He's a very wise boy with a future as a successful art dealer ahead of him.

New plan. Gamble on a second canvas and paint the painting I want to paint rather than a very nice church. I have my eye on a floodlight set amongst some trees. Hopefully the subject will spark conversation (although my spanish is struggling) and the finished church painting can be displayed along with some more sketches whilst I paint. I'm feeling very optimistic.

I knew this was going to be difficult. Not to surprised at not selling and still hopeful about reaching the €300 target.

Forgot to ask someone to photograph painting. Maybe tomorrow.

Financially I'm about to drop below the break even. Three days to sell and produce a good profit for another week!


----------



## kakuma (Mar 30, 2006)

keep it up

sounds like a lot of fun, and really good for your art


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 30, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> keep it up
> 
> sounds like a lot of fun, and really good for your art



Cheers. Learning loads and it's a beautiful place to be. Dirty work mind.


----------



## kakuma (Mar 30, 2006)

but somebody's gotta do it....


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm dead impressed by your committment here Stanley. I think you can do it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 31, 2006)

It's not really a question of voluntary commitment, more a case of necessity! Waiting for my bank account to fill before I move into a new flat. However, I'm seriously beginning to believe I have found a new career.

I have a possible sale   If my spanish is correct and if the nice lady is genuine, all I have to do is add a few finishing touches and she'll buy it to resell in her shop. I can see what she means. There is a bit of a 'blank' patch. Reality was that it was there to be painted but, it does look a little awkward. So, I'm off to add the 'finishing' touches again. Then I'll buy a new canvas and do the painting I want to do. May be jumping the gun here!

Beautiful little corner by the cathedral that enjoys a glowing, diffused and reflected light for a good 4 hours in the late afternoon. Very subtle, very challenging but, bloody lovely. A nice incongruous floodlight standing amongst green foilage and an orange building. At least it should be incongruous but, it's not - it is pure harmony to my way of seeing  

Why am I painting a picture like the photographs I find so difficult to sell? Fuck knows!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 31, 2006)

Woah! Big day. Lots happend. I'm shattered.

On the all critical selling front; think I've sold but, no cash in hand yet.

Painting I chose to paint is very difficult. I am exhausted again. It is not easy work. It is enjoyable work. I am physically, mentally and emotionally exhausted. 

My lack of spanish language skills almost got me into trouble as did the heather selling gypsies. Funny story!!!

Way to tired to post properly...will post agian tomorrow.  Lots to report for those interested but, I'm fucked! Off to absorb the city with a bottle of beer or, summit. Friday night afterall innit. No friends in the new city yet. Well, possibly a few... tired....tired....tired....

Hasta Manaña.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 31, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Hasta Manaña.









 Have a lovely weekend if we don't see you during.


----------



## hattie (Mar 31, 2006)

Stanley Edwards - I think you are unusual and excellent!
keep it up, and try to get one of your paintings photographed so we can look!


----------



## Descartes (Mar 31, 2006)

Stanley, good luck and don't get depressed , it seems everyone here is on your side..

Clouds, think Constable, .. LOL..


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 1, 2006)

Hungover today.

The gypsies final trick yesterday was to send not one but, two rent boys over to pester me and then tell passers by that I had sent for the rent boys and was a very bad man. Should have bought the lucky heather  

But, sod them. I'm sticking with the pitch until I've finished my second painting.

My jeans are now filthy. I look a mess. And, today I feel it. No one will knock me down mind. Good support here. Strange how a ten minute session in an internet cafe can boost your confidence.

Cheers!


----------



## kakuma (Apr 1, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Hungover today.
> 
> The gypsies final trick yesterday was to send not one but, two rent boys over to pester me and then tell passers by that I had sent for the rent boys and was a very bad man. Should have bought the lucky heather
> 
> ...



honestly dude, it's amazing that we can read about people doing stuff like this, everyone would love to do this, and you're doing it

stick to your patch, they are just jealous cos they don't have anything to sell
it's really inspiring that you have just gone and done something like this


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Just seen this thread . I really can't express how much I admire what your doing Stanley , I wish I had the talent and persistance to do it as well . Any news on getting a digital photgraph of your picture yet , I really want to see it now . Can you get pictures of your sketches as well , it would be great to see those too .


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 1, 2006)

Pictures may have to wait until I'm set-up in a new flat. Very soon hopefully. I'll try and grab someone tomorrow. Perhaps I can get a couple of sketches scanned at one of the internet cafes.

Second painting turned out shit. Going to paint over the canvass with a nightime scene painted tonight. Need to have a decent display tomorrow. I'm looking rough and scaring the punters away. Must remeber mt presentation.

No sales at all today! An enquiry about teaching someone to sketch (third time that's happend since I started) may be worth pursuing for the future. It would be an excellent way to improve my spanish.

I'm still hopeful I can reach my target. Although, I would far sooner someone would hurry up and pay me for my proper work!

In a way I'm glad I was sort 'pushed' into trying this. Might never have tried it otherwise. Lucky I'm in a position to be able to try it.

Still having fun. It would be fantastic if I could make a living doing this and taking photographs.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 2, 2006)

Night painting was a bad idea - couldn't see what I was doing  

Canvas scrubbed again and completed a four hour picture of Bib-Ramblas. Just as I was giving up on the day and the whole thing I was rescued by a sale from a very nice american family. €70 for four hours work will do for me. Should be collecting €150 tomorrow for the other painting. All being well I'll be in a position to buy more canvases.

If tomorrows sale happens (I'm fairly confident) I will have sold five sketches at €10 a go and the two paintings for €220. €270 total. Not far short of the target and good enough to continue with (because I have to). May even get a teaching fee tomorrow. 

I need to buy new canvases. A new sketch pad, new pencil, new brushes and some more white paint. About €20.

Hanging on by the skin of my teeth and Sunday is far from over yet so, I'm off to sell again whilst I enjoy the cheapest food and drink I can find.


----------



## dada (Apr 3, 2006)

i admire what you do.  that's indeed one of the romantic dreams i have.  keep it up and keep us posed on the progress.

how did you do today?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm now slumming in an exceeding lully location in East Landan. Yet to go out and face the streeetz to see if i can sell any twee pickees of Cornwall to passing wannabees!    

keep it up.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 3, 2006)

Think I've reached my target and passed it!

Getting good at doing very quick 'impressionistic style' stuff on smaller canvases that tourists don't seem to mind carrying home (or, at least that is the theory).

Taking a break to visit a laundrette - my clothes are a mess. A week of sprawling on pavements wrecks your jeans and shoes. Also, have an appointment with an estate agent shortly. The days don't end here until about 11PM as far as selling goes. It seems the start and the end of the days are best for catching the punters.

Will report last thing tonight and see if I'm ready to enter phase 3. It can only get tougher.

Best thing about this whole 'situation' is that I'm getting to meet loads of good people. That is one of the hardest things to do when you move to a new city. On the other hand I am rapidly becoming known as 'the scruffy english guy with that painting'  

Tiring as it is, it is a great way to live. Hope I get to the next phase - the alternative really isn't worth considering!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 3, 2006)

Keep it up, a very interesting read this!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 3, 2006)

Aaaaaargh!  Fucking school holidays. How's an artist supposed to concentrate with all that raquet?

Struggling  

Occassional low moments and a very strong desire for me own bed. Beer break. Beer.

Some of the more 'established' traders have started taking a little more interest than I would like now the better cash has started coming in. I try to be discreet out of necessity (I'm only really doing it out of necessity). I may just be getting a bit paranoid but, I suspect some kind of intervention with the next all important sale. Intervention from one side or, the other???

Gotta get that sale. Staying positive. Just.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 3, 2006)

No sale  

I'm stuck in phase 2. Reaching targets is one thing, sticking to budget is quite another  

Current position; Just enough to pay for a hostal for another a week (and must repeat that this hostal is well fucking nice for €20 a night - you'd pay 3x that to get the same in a 3* hotel). If you're not into mini bars and plush crap.

Anyway, stuck in phase 2. I have two very good paintings to sell but, no working budget. However, with semana santa upon us and an expanding tourist population I'm happy with the situation. And, besides the weather is getting warmer for sleep-outs if required. Erm... shouldn't happen.

No sale but, I have just completed my best work of the challenge yet. 

Learning what sells and how to sell. Wondering how Vincent managed??? If he didn't sell what was he living on?

Keep seeing great photographs that I'm tempted to paint. Then realise they are great photographs because they can't be painted. Will take a camera out tomorrow regardless.

I've found a winning formula for selling. Learned loads already. Will post up the low down when I've finished. If only I knew at the start what I know now.

Just about hanging on in there financially but, producing works that I never thought I was capable of. People keep looking at me like I'm mad though! I am innit. You gotta be to be an artist. 

Still enjoying the lows as much as the ups.

Hasta manaña.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 4, 2006)

The 'how to sell' theory.

Day to concentrate on selling. Lack of materials to do anything else.

1. Choose a good site. Close to a busy thoroughfare but, obviously not where people are going to trip over you.

2. Make a good display. I have one large canvas with a very geometric, striking composition that will grab attention from a distance and one small canvas with an impressionistic style painting of the scene people are walking through. Lots of supporting sketches to draw people in close enough to start talking. The more there is to look at - the more people will look. Thus, spending more time with you for a chat and making others think that you have something worthwhile looking at!

3. Keep yourself occupied. Don't put people off approaching by waiting for them to come to you and watching them. I've got an old sketch pad that I'm just rubbing out and re-drawing.

4. Pricing. Has to be affordable but, you have to make a profit. Large canvas has a price 'tag' of €170 to sell at €150. Small canvas (which is the one I hope to sell) is for €70 (€6 canvass plus 5 hours work). An easy to carry size.

5. Smile    (regardless).

6. Sell yourself as well as your product. If people have started talking to you then they must be interested in you and your paintings. Talk about them but, also be equally interested in their work and life etc.

7. When they're fully absorbed in looking at your paintings grab their handbag or, wallet and do a runner. Or, go for the sell. If you don't sell give them a business card or, some kind of contact info. You never know they may come back. A regular pitch is very important. Loads of people ask if I'm here every day/week.

OK. That's the theory. Will be testing it this afternoon as soon as the sun has eased a little. Could really do with a €70 sale at least to buy new canvases and materials. And, a hat. Sun is getting stronger by the day. Seen a nice panama model that could be customised  

Luego.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 4, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Seen a nice panama model that could be customised



That'll be a nice distraction from working and getting a sunburnt bonce.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 4, 2006)

Failing miserably at the moment. Sales plan doesn't seem to be working. Think I need a tressel or, an easel or, a gallery or, summat???

Stuck with two paintings I can't seem to shift but, they're to good to scrub. Not brilliant but, definitely worth a sale.

Not good. I need ideas and a big boost of enthusiasm and confidence. 

This is hard at times. Not sure what next move will be. A bit stuck. Seems to be more people, just not getting the same interest.

A new pitch maybe, and a new bottle of beer or, a trip to Mercadona for a two euro bottle of wine (that has to be a bad idea). 

Hmnnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 4, 2006)

what about doing quick sketches of people - that seemed to work (you said before). low value, high turnover of people, keep wolf from the door.

what the fuck do i know anyway, buy some more cheep booze and decorate your panama.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 4, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> buy some more cheep booze and decorate your panama.



Seems best idea  

Gave it another hour or, so but, no sale  

Perhaps Tuesdays are bad days. Perhaps. May try talking to a few gallery people tomorrow (communicating sort of rather than talking!).

Better still. Maybe the cash points will start working again tomorrow??? That would be very reassuring.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 5, 2006)

Time to leave this for a while and get on with bureaucracy busting and form filling and stuff.

I'm definitley going to buy an easel and do lots more in the future. A bit financially precarious for a fulltime living even though I still believe it is possible if you give it time. And, you need to be good - better than I am at both painting and selling on the street.

I'll post up some photo's of the paintings for anyone interested once I've settled into my new flat.


----------



## babymoongeese (Apr 5, 2006)

Keep up the good work, I really admire you for trying to do something we would all love to attempt.

The photo's on your website are fab - can't wait to see some of your paintings


----------



## playghirl (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree keep up the good work. Enjoyiy while you can.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm full of a new enthusiasm! Made my favourite sale to date.

A young man leaving Granada to go and live with his family in Bolivia bought my painting of Bib-Ramblas to remind him of home   Said he thought I had captured the feeling of his favourite square in Granada. Bless.

I still have the large canvas - a painting of Santa Ana Church at the top end of Plaza Nueva. I've lived with it for a while now and have become very reluctant to let it go. Think it will have to find a permanent home in my new pad to remind me of a great couple of weeks despite the financial hardship. Thoroughly enjoyed it and it's warmed me to this city and it's people. All the locals have been great - very encouraging.

Although at times it all felt a but hopeless there were actually only 3 days when I made no sale at all. Financially, it hasn't quite covered the full cost of staying in a hostal plus food and drink and materials but, it has paid for a large chunk of it. I'm probably down about €40 instead of €300. Not bad at all!

Will continue and buy myself an easel as soon as I've rescued all my furniture and belongings from storage and got settled. As a part-time income I'm definitely going to enjoy it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 7, 2006)

Bought me another canvas innit!

Going all colourful this time. I have a weekend to kill and couldn't think of anything I'd rather do. Plus I might make a bit more cash. Hopefully finish painting number five tomorrow and sell by the end of Sunday.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 8, 2006)

If only I had a Euro for every time I've been photographed doing this (and filmed   ). The local turismo people should employ a 'performance street' painter - the tourists love it.

Just visited a private gallery and got the stuffing knocked out of my painting confidence. Some very good and very original artists here. Seems bright colours and very stylised work is what sells for big bucks. However, that's a different league. 

Killing time whilst I wait for the sun to move to the right place. Best way to do this would be to have four paintings on the go at anytime and work a rotating shift.

Think this thread may have run it's course now. Will continue painting and selling when I can (or, when I need to or, both???).


----------



## marco mark (Apr 8, 2006)

Good Luck Stanley, it's been very interesting following your art antics. Try to pop back now and then to give an update.

marc


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm actually interested in getting one of your sketches if they are postable . Reading this thread is the most interesting thing I've read on urban in almost 5 years !


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 8, 2006)

Sketches. Postable? Of course they are. I have a horrible/lovely feeling that I may be digging/painting myself out of this hole next week also. Must find somewhere with an A3 scanner.

Some local bod has started following me around. Do look a bit of a mess today mind. 

TBH I would like to see this thread buried at the moment. However, if it has got to be done I might as well enjoy myself doing it. If it wasn't for the financial bit I'd be in heaven. As it is, I'm STILL in a friggin hostal. A nice hostal but, not me own pad and definitley not heaven!

My painting style is developing!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 9, 2006)

Semana Santa begins. Busiest Sunday I've seen in Granada. And, not one single sale. Not good. But, I'll keep trying.

The Romanians are getting ready to recruit me as a ballon seller


----------



## Crabalocker (Apr 9, 2006)

Have really enjoyed this thread, an inspiration to all. Wish I had the balls to do something similar! Keep up the good work and I hope it gets a bit easier for you, keep living the dream.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 10, 2006)

Not really a case of 'having the balls'. More a matter of necessity. Still waiting for people to pay me so, I have no option but to do another week.

Very busy here now. This is THE holiday week in Spain. Processions each night until Friday and then a weekend of nothing - total close down (almost).

I have sold two very small paintings at €20 each. They sold very quickly and the larger canvases, whilst getting plenty of looks, don't appear to stand a cat in hells chance of selling. I'm going to drop the prices in order to raise some working capital to buy lots of small canvasses. Pretty sure I could sell three of those a day. Seems the only way forward at the moment.

Got friggin tooth ache in all. TBH hammering out tiny, formula paintings wasn't the vision I had. Can't complain mind. Yet!


----------



## dada (Apr 10, 2006)

you paint on other surfaces other than canvas cloth?
i find painting on wood is beautiful.  at least you no need to spend on buying canvas.  you'll be amazed how many scrappy wood boards are trashed in the streets and they are damn good as raw canvas.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 10, 2006)

dada said:
			
		

> you paint on other surfaces other than canvas cloth?
> i find painting on wood is beautiful.  at least you no need to spend on buying canvas.  you'll be amazed how many scrappy wood boards are trashed in the streets and they are damn good as raw canvas.



I painted on a tile yesterday and it sold very quickly. Small (half floor tile) with a scene of a floresteria in Bib-Ramblas. Checked a few skips this morning and tried painting on a larger tile but, it was just to heavy.

I have found a supply of very small canvases for just €2.30. Sell them for €20 (I hope). Although, I am now lugging three canvases around. This Semana Santa crowd are not art buyers. If I had really thought about this (been clever like) I would have built up a stock a genuine Jesus paintings or summat.

The tourists seem to be buying bits and bobs by day and just meandering with the flow and spending money on food and drink by evening. That's really what I would like to be doing!

Need a good result tomorrow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh dear! This is not going well. Thousands of people but, no buyers despite reducing prices (dramatically). Perhaps I had beginners luck for the first couple of weeks  

Good news is that I've negotiated my hostal fees down to the monthly rate of €15/night - very clean ensuite room with TV and fridge. A bargain.

But, I'm just not earning a bean at the moment. Will try selling around the bars at knock down prices


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2006)

Only just seen this thread - excellent, fascinating stuff. Would love to see some of the pictures.

*idly wonders how much a flight to Granada is*

What's Spanish for "Where is the scruffy sunburnt English street-painter"?


----------



## Cid (Apr 12, 2006)

Have to say that this has my vote as one of the best threads I've ever read on urban... It's like an artistic soap opera thing . 

Also think you've inspired a lot of people back here - sure most of us aren't gonna have the balls/desperation to follow you but you've certainly galvanised me into getting off my arse and relearning all the ol' artistic skillz.


----------



## jms (Apr 12, 2006)

This is an amazing thread here, Stanley, might make a good blog too. If you like that sort of thing.

keep up the good work


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 12, 2006)

Yay! A very good morning. Three sales. Two x €20 small pics and I finally sold the large canvas with the beautiful painting of the church of Santa Ana. Sadly at a very knock down price of €50. However, that has enabled me to catch the little art shop before the holidays and stock up on new paint, brushes and five small canvases.

Small canvases sell well. Plan for this afternoon is to complete two paintings. A repeat of the church of Santa Ana in small scale (because it's Semana Santa) and another picture of a floresteria.

Tomorrow I should have three small paintings and one large painting to put on display whilst I paint amongst the ever growing holiday crowds. That could bring in another €100!

My skin seems to have hardened to the sun and a new pair of cords means I am no longer the sunburned, scruffy english painter (for the time being at least). Amongst the locals I am simply known as 'Senior Pintar' or, just 'Pintar'.    I like it - I'm becoming a local celebrity.

Have to repeat that the locals have all been very supportive. Even have one security guard watching my back for me whilst I paint. Not that I've had cause to worry about stuff being filched whilst I'm concentrating on painting yet.

Still not making enough money to cover costs but, beginning to believe again that it is possible. I'm learning all the time and still having a great time.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Keep at it


----------



## dada (Apr 12, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Yay! A very good morning. Three sales. Two x €20 small pics and I finally sold the large canvas with the beautiful painting of the church of Santa Ana.



are the 'religious' ones that got sold the most?
do you paint jesus?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 12, 2006)

dada said:
			
		

> are the 'religious' ones that got sold the most?
> do you paint jesus?



The large canvas of the Santa Ana church was obviously religious. There are (I think - six brotherhoods here from different churches. All 'compete' in the processions. The guy who bought my painting I suspect was looking to resell. Followers of the Santa Ana were well chuffed I had painted their church but, there are five others!) so, yes - that one was 'religious'. All the others selling are pretty little pics of florists. Seems the punters want an unchallenging convenience as ever. Nope. No paint Jesus. Yet.


Just had a lovelly painting session. Three pics completed after someone gave me a big fat joint to go with my bottle of beer  Accompanied by some lovely soulful folk singing and pipe and fiddle playing in Plaza Neuvo. Perfect.

Then went to paint a florists stall in Bib-Rambla. Beautiful balloon selling lady made a perfect model in front of all the flowers. Spent an hour falling in love, watching a gold, helium filled Winnie the Pooh disappear into a deep blue sky full of swallows. Square full of early evening life. Fucking bliss.

Listening to procession bands pass. Couldn't quite put my finger on it before but, just realised Water Boy's - 'Red Army Blues' is basically a Semana Santa tune. Possibly.

Off to enjoy a beautiful evening. Good selling opportunities tomorrow morning.

--/ So, OK I'm pissed and stoned, beautiful balloon selling lady is probably a heroin addict, lost a pack of cigs in a bar, cigs are a bleedin luxury in this lifestyle, bars are probably a luxury also. However, thing that makes this lifestyle so very special is the fact that everything beyond food and water is a blissful luxury to be enjoyed as never before.

Life is good.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 13, 2006)

Slightly fuzzy brains today. But, excellent news; I'm building a local customer base! Return customers! And a painting sold before it's even finished. Very, very encouraging for future prospects.

Bought a few postcards to work from so that I can build stock from my regular pitch. 

Good day so far. Met a locally based artist from Austria. He's doing giant paintings in the streets when they're closed for the processions. Will spend some time watching him this evening. After a return visit to Plaza Neuvo for a couple of beers and a smoke   Yesterday evening really was very beautiful.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

good stuff.  

it's sunny in Cornwall too... and nice things are happening here too....  


 

met a painter mate of mine in Penzance the other day who has done this sort of thing for yonks...only had recognisble_society success in the last ten years or so and he often goes all nostalgic for the less heady_live to work_work to eat days...cept he put his wife and kids through it too!!!!  ,,this was on Wedneday morning ...tried to get him to come out to the pub on Thursday..said he couldn't coz he had to be in Canary Wharf to see the Glastonbury Film launch and had to be back early enough to walk his kids to school in Pz on Friday morning.  


Hope you are snapping and writing too?...if only to keep some sort of diary...what happens today will mean alot more in the years to come,,even the little things, if you see what I mean?...like falling in luuuuurve with a ballon seller!!!! =oP


----------



## dada (Apr 13, 2006)

reading your posts is lovely.
keep them coming.

was it stupid of me not selling my sketches when this old man approached me in the museum?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

dada said:
			
		

> was it stupid of me not selling my sketches when this old man approached me in the museum?



Prolly..another mate of mine was asked if they would sell a sketch to someone who was being interviewed by them...they nonchalantly said "Uh?..yeah?..whaddeva.#sighs#"  the buyer went off to the cash point and came back with £400....she turned out to be Gllian Ayres  

And the bastid had given me the sketches a couple of years earlier and asked them back, temporarily, to bulk out his portfolio...


----------



## dada (Apr 13, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Prolly..another mate of mine was asked if they would sell a sketch to someone who was being interviewed by them...they nonchalantly said "Uh?..yeah?..whaddeva.#sighs#"  the buyer went off to the cash point and came back with £400....she turned out to be Gllian Ayres
> 
> And the bastid had given me the sketches a couple of years earlier and asked them back, temporarily, to bulk out his portfolio...


yea the old man was a bit sad when i said 'no'.  i was a student then, i spent hours sketching on my notebook, it was hardwork and didn't want to tear the pages off.  perhaps i missed my big break.


.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2006)

dada said:
			
		

> perhaps i missed my big break.



you don't _miss_ them..you _create _them and _make_ them as you will.


----------



## dada (Apr 13, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> you don't _miss_ them..you _create _them and _make_ them as you will.


true, thanks. such nice words to hear before the long weekend.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh dear.

Really wish I had found an internet cafe open last night because, firstly I would love to read now what I thought was going on and, secondly it might have kept me out of at least one bar!

Totally fucking wasted. Big hole in my pocket despite selling two paintings without even trying. Not sure what went on last night. Remember watching a full moon rise over the Alhambra after a couple of chillums and trying to explain to all the photographing tourists that the scene was indeed beautiful but, not nearly as beautiful as the scene 45 degrees to their right. Lovelly view of old and new Granada with twinkly neon suburban lights in the background.

Remember getting trapped in the middle of the procession and deciding a bar was the best option. Remember complaining that €2.40 was muy caro for a vino tinto. Remember getting in the way of the waiters. Remember being asked to sign a painting before I sold it. Remember telling the manager of my favourite bar that his tapas was like pig food   and walking out after paying for just one vino tinto when I had actually drunk at least three. Remember a discussion with a nice young american couple about the history of Granada, the Romans, the dark ages and the Dama de Baza. Remember ending up in the anarchists bar and not being able to drink any more.

Woke up this morning with the TV going at a loud volume. Head fucking stinks. Parched. Tostada de tomata y dos cafe con leche is helping. Something about fresh tomotoes and olive oil that reminds you the world is still living even if you feel like you're not!

'Rat arsed' is a very apt expression. Onwards and upwards - I have an appointment to meet. Someone wants to view a painting. Thank fuck for the sunshine!

Bollocksed.


----------



## Cerisa (Apr 14, 2006)

This is really inspirational, really entertaining and makes me feel lazy for not even trying to sell my art. Maybe you should write it up and sell it to a magazine or something. Anyway keep going cos i want to keep reading


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 14, 2006)

A quick write about the Austrian artist before I forget because he really is worth a big mention.

Really interesting guy. He lives in an old farmhouse near Almeria but, spends most of his time travelling around Spain painting on the streets, literally. During the summer he has three months paid work painting a scene in a church (what a gig!).

He is here in Granada for Semana Santa painting huge Jesus pictures on the streets at night once they've been closed to traffic. Using very diluted acryllics he paints muy rapido! The paintings remain on the road for a couple of days but, the oil in the tarmac means they're not there permanently.

On Sunday he's off to Murcia for the spring fiesta where he will paint topical 'spring' type paintings. He tells me that the people of Murcia are very appreciating of art and you can get a good hostal for just €9/night. It is his favourite city in Spain.

Basically he tours Spain following the fiestas and paints scenes that are relative to the fiesta celebration. This guy is my new hero. Fantastic painter living a fabulous life even if it's a little bit financially stretched. Very inspirational. Plan to share a vino tinto and tapas with him this evening and find out a bit more. Very interesting guy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 14, 2006)

The state of play.

Typing this here to remind myself where I'm at as much as anything. As things stand I have; one large painting of Romanilla (a personal favourite but, not a seller) and two small paintings of floresterias in Bib-Rambla. None are religious in subject. Religion sells here during Semana Santa. Sells like hot crossed buns actually. However, I'm pretty certain I can sell the two small paintings this evening.

Cash in hand is now approx €70. By end of night should be €120+ if I don´t get wasted again. Don't plan to - I am seriously paying the price for last nights excesses.

Getting far to much interest from the small balloon sellers close to my regular pitch. Something is awry! Not to sure what the game is but, they're sizing me up financially. Not a problem. It's quite easy to sell on the move with the crowds here now.

Time for a baked potato. I need sustenance.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 14, 2006)

9.30 en la tardes. Rain stops play.

--/ Note to self; this is not a fucking game it is the real deal.

--/ Note to self; life's a game - play it to enjoy it.

--/ Note to self; stop noting to self. It's fucking mad.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2006)

hang on in there stan   
cheers and keep going


----------



## elcuadroentero (Apr 14, 2006)

Raining in Cadiz aswell.
Good words.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 15, 2006)

Big rain through the night. Very noisy - got very little sleep. Everyone seems very miserable this morning. You reach a point where you take waking up to a sunny morning for granted. Then, when it's not sunny, you feel a bit let down. Could also be that most of Granada was up until the early hours.

I think the little art shop is open. May buy another canvas despite the gloomy atmosphere. It is all very subdued.

Cadiz is high on my list of places to visit. Will definatley catch a train that way soon. Possibly with that 'Freestylers' tune that was on an Urban Burn that someone here sent me.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 15, 2006)

Lluve, lluve, lluve. The rain is back. A little worrying. Rain can hang around for days on end in this part of the world. Hopefully this lot will pass soon.

I need a rain plan?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 15, 2006)

Have you thought about writing a blog instead/as well as this thread? Might turn out to be a potential marketplace too.

A rain plan...hmmm...tricky.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 15, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Have you thought about writing a blog instead/as well as this thread?



I have a new web project ready to launch on my PC which is currently in storage. Hadn't really planned things this way! With wind, rain and tiredness today it's about as much as I can manage to just post here  

Could do with a sale to lift my spirits. It's enjoyable most of the time. It's the financial uncertainty that is a bit of a problem. And, I'm spending about 12 hours a day on the streets. It's not easy.

When I finally get everything set-up and have a base to work from I will be trying to market myself from a 'sort of' blog project. It will feature paintings and photographs also. Hopefully.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 15, 2006)

Yay! Sold the large painting of Romanilla. A personal favourite that I thought would never sell. Bargain price but, the guy seemed to genuinely like it. Art shop is closed so, I just have three small paintings to shift tomorrow.

I needed that. A small celebration drink is called for. Or, perhaps a bargain two litre vino tinto from Mercadona. €2.10.


----------



## Cid (Apr 15, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Lluve, lluve, lluve. The rain is back. A little worrying. Rain can hang around for days on end in this part of the world. Hopefully this lot will pass soon.
> 
> I need a rain plan?



Paint interiors maybe? Or try dabbling in some abstracts... I dunno.

Alternatively get a 2 euro umbrella and tape/tie it to an easel (if you have one yet) or you (if you don't). Depends how slanty the rain is. For displays you could probably make some kind of contraption out of cheap umbrellas and discarded wood. Would add to the eccentricity factor too.


----------



## jms (Apr 15, 2006)

this just keeps getting better, its really a pleasure to read   

keep up the good work - you could make a book out of this


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 15, 2006)

Feeling much happier now. Rain looks to have gone - lovelly evening if a little breezey and chilly. No €2.10 for two litre booze. 45 Cents for a litre has done the job I wanted  

Looking forward to another days selling. There is a quality quintet playing in the square this weekend so, all 'Viva Espania' singers have been banned   Thank fuck!

Really happy that my favourite painting went to someone who actually liked it. The only other person who liked it was the Austrian painter and he has no more money than I do.

Bed and telly. Saturday night I know but...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 16, 2006)

One sale this morning. I am left with just two small €15 paintings to sell by nightfall. Would be good if they sold.

Special day for me today. Not becuase it's Easter Sunday. A day to remember my father and do something he liked doing. That means a big fat Havanna and a few 40 year old single malts this evening  

I'm sure I saw Cloo's double here this morning. Very strange! Big Easter Sunday or, Santa Maria or, whatever it is celebrations. Bib-Rambla is full of old men wearing Lacoste sweaters and young children jingling terracotta bells.

Off to just chill and contemplate whilst hopefully catching a casual art punter. It is a Sunday afternoon for taking it easy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 16, 2006)

Villa 3 - Blues 1. Somethings still matter! 

A qucik note on what I've learned whilst spending many hours in the square. Money comes first as ever. There are Five essentials of life that people seem more than happy to pay for;

1. Food.
2. Drink.
3. Entertainment.
4. Information.
5. Helium filled bits of plastic crap that either blow away, blow up or, just blow down. They look pretty cool disappearing into the blue mind. If I had money to waste also I'd probably waste a bit on a balloon or, two.


Very quick note. There is of course much more to life but, it can wait a while yet. 

Just enjoyed a very nice vino tinto and tapas in my very favourite bar. They're very, very, good people running that place. Set-up nicely for a few single malts and fat tobacco smoke.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 17, 2006)

Aaaargh! Effin banks and bank holidays. This is getting very frustrating. 

Things you learn spending many, many hours on the streets of Granada part 2; The local police sometimes work plain clothes and sometimes in uniform.

You spend this much time people watching and you get to see the very worse and the very best of human behaviour.

There is a lot of dog crap on the pavements here. There are a lot of dogs. The number of puppies to grown dogs is very disproportionate. Having lived in the mountains and valleys for some time I have no need to wonder what happens to most of the puppies when they get bigger. Sadly, far to many are simply abandoned in the wilds.

Some people wear tiny puppies as adornments. Quite literally nothing more than an accessory.

Nothing better to do than keep on painting today.

--/

A very testing day. Bloody cold and windy. Rain has been threatening all day and I've been getting plenty of unwanted attention.

One sale. Bought a small oval plate to paint. Not enjoying it today. To cold.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 18, 2006)

Horribly hungover. Still no access to money. Still no one pays me (fuckers). Duff enquiries for photographs are not helping either. 

Good to see Cloo and GSV even if I was already totally wasted when they knocked on my door   

Two paintings to sell. Still the only way forward at the moment.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 18, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Horribly hungover. Still no access to money. Still no one pays me (fuckers). Duff enquiries for photographs are not helping either.
> 
> Good to see Cloo and GSV even if I was already totally wasted when they knocked on my door
> 
> Two paintings to sell. Still the only way forward at the moment.



Hope they bought something


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 19, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Hope they bought something



Bought me nice glass of red wine. That'll do


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 19, 2006)

Steadily selling one picture a day. Which is OK but, not enough.

Tried approaching a gallery today (a really shit one) and got a resounding NO.

Dropped all my pencils, sharpner, rubber and an entire sketch pad into the small river that runs alongside the Alhambra. Irretrievable.

Not a great day but, I do have a lovelly new painting to sell.

A huge financial crisis has to be avoided! May even have to sell a baby Contax


----------



## dada (Apr 19, 2006)

hey got an empty spot on the street that i could join?  i wouldn't compete with you, i would do portraits.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 19, 2006)

dada said:
			
		

> hey got an empty spot on the street that i could join?  i wouldn't compete with you, i would do portraits.



Where to sell from is the hardest part. Or, selling is the hardest part.

I sort of move around pàinting pictures whilst leaving stock on display. This approach works well. But, I only have one painting left now and I think hostal fees are going to wipe my float clean.

Basically, this is a very workable idea. You need a good stock to present. A regular pitch and you need to be able to divide your time between painting and selling effectively.

More competition is good. The more paintings for people to stop and look at, the more people stop and look. If I was starting from scratch and had enough cash in hand to keep ten canvases on the go at any time I could easily net €60 a day. Plenty to live on here.

Definitley a future in it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 20, 2006)

Not a bad day. Sold two pictures. Both very cheaply - a small tile painting for a tenner and a small canvas painting of Plaza Neuvo for €15. It was a beautiful little painting and the nice man from Holland got a fucking bargain.

Met a painter from Ireland here for three days whilst he tours Spain on a working holiday for 6 months. Really nice guy. Even gave me a nice sketching pen.

Then found a good skip with a plentiful supply of tiles. Tried sketching on one. Liked the result so much that I tried cleaning it in one of the many drinking fountains here. Said 'waterproof' on the pen. Turns out it wasn't but, I achieved a nice effect accidentally. German lady thought it was my technique.

Plan is to return to skip and hoard a few tiles. Less paint than canvas. Obviously they don't cost anything either. Hopefully complete and sell three tomorrow. May even try the sketching on tiles again. They're very quick and easy and would be an easy sell at a fiver a go.

I'm still hanging on by the skin of my teeth financially. Need to turn things around very quickly. Somehow?


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 20, 2006)

Stan, you're an enterprising fucker and you better not run out of money or else I'll have nothing interesting to read about during the day.....

you'll be painting the plates next in the tapas bar once the tiles have run out.....or alternatively you may have to go on the game....

don't give up, there's always a way....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2006)

Fucking hell!

I've lost so much weight. Despite a very unhealthy diet of cuñas cakes for breakfast everyday. Bananas for lunch. Cheese, bread and wine for supper and a bit of tapas if I'm lucky. It's very physical work! My jeans are hanging half way down my arse. That's cool isn't it? They're ready for the bin. Or, perhaps I can stick some boarder/painter/graffiti artist label on them and flog for a ton?

Given up on waiting for my bank account to fill   Thinking about a plan to make more money. Pretty sure that 10 canvases would produce a net profit of €45/day. If I could get there I would have enough to move into a flat in a month.

As things stand, I have €7.85 in my pocket. Two small paintings to sell (hopefully for €20), three tiles for completing today (hopefully to turn into €30. Red, blue and white paint. Very little yellow (€2.75 to replace). Brushes are still good. And, I have the new sketching pen given to me yesterday. If I can turn that lot into €50 by tomorrow I can buy new yellow paint and a good selection of canvases. Pick up a few more tiles also.

Desperation moving me forward really but, I'm still having a great time  

Need new clothes mind!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2006)

News to report;

Sketches on tiles seem to go down well. Two quick (but, small sales) this morning. Plus, an invitation to supply a small souvenir shop. Only problem is that this very nice, waterproof, permanent sketching pen takes forever to dry. Actually, not the only problem but, the primary problem. The other problem is the shear bulk of the tiles - they're a pain to carry around.

Solution 1 - a Steadler Lumcolor ultra fast drying permanent pen. Not quite as nice to use as the other.

Solution 2 - no solution yet. Nevermind.

Plan for this afternoon is complete 10 x 30 minute tile sketches to present to shop tomorrow. Think the best I can hope for is an S.O.R. arrangement but, that could keep a fiver a day trickling in giving me more time to paint and sketch. Worth a shot.

Not sure whether to invest in a canvas yet?

For some reason I have a ferocious appetite today. First stop the Pasteleria for a big fat cake.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2006)

I've quit for the day. Very productive. Tried speed sketching onto small square tiles. One every ten minutes and they're selling at €3!

Picked up a small commission. Guaranteed €30 to collect tomorrow so, I've spent my last pennies on a canvas and new yellow paint for the commission. Good thing is I can complete that and sell to passing tourists at the same time. Hopeful to collect €50 by end of tomorrow and buy lots of canvases. Got more tiles than I can carry now.

And, my apetite has subsided. Don't think I have worms anymore.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2006)

Brilliant

Love the tiles idea, great stuff
Keep up the great work, as ever its fantastic reading your account


----------



## marco mark (Apr 21, 2006)

Stanley this really is great reading & the first thing go to after work when on urban, you deserve a sticky

keep writing & good luck 2morrow


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 22, 2006)

The sun is evil!

My scalp is stinging like it's been bitten by a thousand wasps. An expensive trip to the chemist is required. Should have bought a cheap hat.

Collected cash for commission and sold just three tiles. A little disappointed with that but, I shouldn't be. One of them was a very drunk sketch of a park at night   As well as a tube of healing cream I need new brushes and red paint. The brushes seemed to disintegrate on this very cheap bargain canvas (only a Euro but, another false economy).

I also need to wash my clothes. I am a total mess.

I've been thinking it's Friday all day. Only just realised it's Saturday. Saturday night has to be a drinking night so, I'm off to Mercadona for a 45 Cent litre of vinto tinto and a long chill in Triunfo Jardins.

The Irish painter found me again today. Really good guy. Gave me an apple and some sketching paper. Much appreciated. Seriously good painter. Check out www.davidbegley.com 

I am just about covering costs at the moment but, really NEED to do a lot better. Just two new canvases tomorrow and a search for more tiles. Paint and brushes is going to set me back a tenner. A tube of savlon will be about €4  

Perhaps I won't need to savlon after a vino tinto session?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 22, 2006)

Chill in the park just got rained off. It was actually quite refreshing and soothing on my scalp but, I didn't want to look like the only idiot sad enough to sit in the rain sipping cheap wine. Although, the idea is still very appealing. May go back when no one is looking.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 23, 2006)

Sunday innit! Little art shop is closed. Scoured the skip and found just three good tiles. Off to sketch around town and hopefully sell at least five.

Went back to the park last night and got a little wet. Empty parks in the rain are very beautiful and somehow poignant.

Quick explanation as to how I ended up in Granada with no access to cash; long story cut short. I ended up living in the middle of nowhere with no telephone or, mobile for over a year (I rely on the internet for income usually). With an expensive photography habit to fund I inevitably ran out of money. Finally found somewhere to live with internet. Lined up lots of work then got thrown out   Issued invoices that have yet to be paid (and suspect will never be paid) and left for Granada thinking once invoices were setteld I could get a flat. Every penny I have is locked away in equity bonds in the UK.

So, here I am. And, I need a minor miracle to move forward rather than subsisting on a day to day basis. It's the kind of pressure that motivates me mind. Sure I'll get there eventually. Despite occassional low moments I am thoroughly enjoying life  

Lots of people going to church today. I'm sure there's money to be made there.


----------



## jms (Apr 23, 2006)

The Genius Behind this Thread said:
			
		

> Chill in the park just got rained off. It was actually quite refreshing and soothing on my scalp but, I didn't want to look like the only idiot sad enough to sit in the rain sipping cheap wine. Although, the idea is still very appealing. May go back when no one is looking.



Thats the funniest thing Ive read in ages  

youre gonna run out of things to draw the rate you go at


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 23, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> Thats the funniest thing Ive read in ages
> 
> youre gonna run out of things to draw the rate you go at



I've already sold five paintings of Iglesia Santa Ana and lots of tile sketches. Doesn't get boring - lots of different ways to paint and draw.

Tiles are a seller. There is a future in tiles. I believe tiles are the answer.

Sell ten tiles a day and I'm sorted. That is a very realiseable ask.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2006)

*Permanent and waterproof.



*On MOST surfaces.


But, NOT tiles   Hope I'm not going to get any return visits from unhappy customers.

I've bought a new set of pens. Black, blue, red and yellow. Nice little colour sketches as a momento of your visit to Granada. Nice size to carry in your handbag. Hopefully these pens (OHP, Glass etc) will be a bit more permanent. However, they have an eraser at the end!

Skip has gone. No problem. A brand new box of 25 tiles with perfect surfaces costs just €6.21. Plan to clear my stock and invest in a box of swanky new tiles. Sit and draw all day. Clear €50 comfortably.

With the exception of the pen problem this is a good earner. Anyone looking for a bit of spare cash in London should try it. They're an easy sell.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2006)

Couple of problems encountered.

1. The tile shop doesn't carry stock. Tomorrow evening at the earliest.
2. The tiles are a little larger than I thought.
3. Word is out that my tile sketches fade away  

The new pens are better. Not waterproof though and that puts a lot of people off. Bloody hell - you wouldn't go putting sketches on paper in the sink.

Bought a few plates and bowls to draw on. There are still buyers even when they've been told not to wash them.

A small moan; I can tolerate being photographed. I can even tolerate people taking photographs of just the paintings. But, I am not going to put up with twats stomping their vans on my work. Next idiot gets grabbed by the ankles and slam dunked nose first into the pavement.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 24, 2006)

Have you considered a more porus tile and some clear coat?  It could be that the tile isn't permeable enough to take the waterproof pen.  Spray-on polyurethane should do.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Have you considered a more porus tile and some clear coat?  It could be that the tile isn't permeable enough to take the waterproof pen.  Spray-on polyurethane should do.



Yep. I think that is the solution. Had a bit of a stock clearance today. All non water resistant sketches have been sold cheaply on that understanding. Not made a lot of money mind. Really need my new tiles tomorrow. The new pens are pretty fast. Not waterproof though.

Sketches of the cathedral (which is a very difficult sketch) seem to sell as fast as I can draw. About 30 minutes a sketch to sell at €3 or, €4.

Drank to much last night. A bottle of beer only tonight. 

Getting financially stressed. There is a Cash Convertors here! Twats obviously new I was coming. My cameras are in danger.

Hopefully a good day tomorrow with or, without a box of tiles. Small plates seem to sell.


----------



## marco mark (Apr 24, 2006)

please don't sell your camera kit to cash converters, you get shit, sell yr body first, good luck   


marc


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 24, 2006)

marco mark said:
			
		

> please don't sell your camera kit to cash converters, you get shit, sell yr body first, good luck
> 
> 
> marc




Besides, I'd like to see pictures.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2006)

My cameras will be the very last thing I sell. Could do with getting some of my clothes out of storage. I think. The scruffier I get the easier selling seems to be. I actually look like the real deal now. 

Met a very nice couple today who bought two tiles and then asked to be photographed with me   They were such good people I didn't mind at all. I am wearing my old corporate 'uniform' - blue shirt (with a pocket full of pens and pencils), black cords. But, the blue shirts are now multi-coloured with paint splats and the black cords are sun bleached to a horrible mixed tone brown. Jeans don't look much better. Even new cords are wrecked after just three weeks. I do look a mess. Funny thing is some very attractive women keep giving me the eye  

This is a very nice life. If only financial security came with it!


----------



## mack (Apr 25, 2006)

I have to say that there is bound to be a bloody good book deal come out of all of this - none of that Belle De Jour bullshit! Stan you are "The Man"  

Just had an idea pop into my head - how about getting some cheap t-shirts and fabric paints? I'd pay top dollah for handpainted tees!


----------



## mrkikiet (Apr 25, 2006)

bookmarks, they seem to fly off the street vendors shelves, sell them from a famous place. Not sure how artistically meritorious they would be though.
and the caricaturists at the bottom of the ramblas they do pretty well too, but they are very established.


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 25, 2006)

Paint yourself - you won't need clothes then and charge people for taking your picture. Transition between paint based and performance art.

I'm envious that you are living the life that I certainly would like to have a go at..


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 25, 2006)

mack said:
			
		

> Just had an idea pop into my head - how about getting some cheap t-shirts and fabric paints? I'd pay top dollah for handpainted tees!



That is not a bad idea. Must concentrate on tiles though - they are a winner. I'm already up €30 today (exceptional for a morning). There are more tourists than ever. I'm selling faster than I can paint/sketch. Hope my new tiles are ready for collection this afternoon. I plan to spend three hours this evening building stock.

I also plan to cut the tiles into quarters, thus giving me 100 tiles for just over €6 to turn into €300 in time. Sketching speed on the two main selling subjects is coming down to 15 minutes a go.

I met the Bishop of Granada yesterday. He speaks very good english  

Serious negotiating skills are called for with my hostal. A bit of debt has built up. Hopefully they'll let me clear on a day to day basis with expensive camera held as deposit or, summat. Won't be a problem so long as I get my new box of tiles!


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 25, 2006)

How about greetings cards?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 25, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> How about greetings cards?



To much competition.

Tiles. Definitely tiles. They sell, sell, sell. 

Collected new tiles. They're way to big and somehow lack a certain appeal that the salvaged tiles had. Need to sort out how to cut them. I've already binned three in failed attempts.

Interesting development today. Some guy bought a tile with a very quick painting on it. Then another guy came along bought the last finished tile and told me to do another and he'd come back for it. He did. Now he wants to employ me on an hourly rate to complete paintings of the Alhambra and views across Granada. Obviously to sell on to tourists. If he's straight I'd be very happy but, he will at least have to pay for materials up front and COD for finished work. Worth a gamble. At worst I would sell the painting myself for €40. At best it could be a nice little ton a day cash in hand earner. If he's got the market to sell them to that's fine with me.

Will see what his next move is.

Guess the weight of 25, 20cm x 20cm bathroom tiles? Fucking heavy and I've been lugging them around for the past two hours. My hand is now to shaky to sketch or, paint.

Tile cutters. How do they work. How much do they cost. Where do you buy them. Will hostal management mind if my room becomes a laundrette and tile cutting workshop?


----------



## jms (Apr 25, 2006)

> Señor Pintor



You Genius   
Loving the new entries


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 25, 2006)

Ceramic tile cuts a lot like stain glass.  You score the surface with a carbide cutter and then break it with nippers that place equal pressure on both sides of the scoremark.  If you score it correctly it should pop straight down the middle.  This is only going to work on tiles that are less than 5/8 inch thick.  Any thicker and you are going to have problems.  A hardware store should have the appropriate tools.  Last time I checked a cutter was $10 and a nipper was $23 or so.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 25, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Last time I checked a cutter was $10 and a nipper was $23 or so.



Wonder how that translates to spanish? There are loads of buildings being restored in this beautiful little city. Painters and decorators very naturally appreciate the manual work of an artist   and most I've met have been more than happy to help out. Hopefully I can talk someone into cutting a few tiles for me. Could stretch to €20 on tool. Would be a useful aquisition.

Have to come up with some good cash tomorrow to keep hostal management happy. May work out a deal with the guy who wants to sell my paintings on or, churn out four small tile sketches and paintings an hour. They sell that fast!

Early night for an early start building stock. Perhaps a couple of vino tintos in support of Villareal first.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not certain how that would work out locally.  There's always some variation from place to place.  East coast US would be more expensive than here.  The conversion from US $ to Euro makes it about 28 Euros.  Used tools might be cheaper.  Perhaps the tile shop could cut you some?

I'm thinking your best bet is to get some nice craftsman to cut them--unless you're wanting to sleep on those tiles.  

It still sounds like you are doing fabulous.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 25, 2006)

I forgot about this thread but just been catching up. 

Truely inspirational, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 26, 2006)

just found this thread, a good thing to paint if you can get hold of them are coconut shells, remove all the husk, and paint a face or some animal very popular with the family type customers.  What about charcoal drawings skeches, keep going sounds like your having a good time stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 26, 2006)

Not a good day financially. Cleared just €25. Have negotiated a new nightly hostal fee to clear a bit of debt. Have just enough in my pocket for eats and drink tonight and a cafe con leche and tosatada de tomota tomorrow morning! Really day to day at the moment.

However, I have a very good stock to start with tomorrow and have found some more small tiles. Day started early with a trip up the hill into Albyacin to to do a couple of paintings of the sunrise over Alhambra. Walk the streets here in the early morning and you will come across plenty of scavangers and salvagers. There is a huge homeless population here. Or, rather bedless. Many sleep up in the caves at the very top of the hill. Others just sleep on any bit of pavement.

As luck would have it a team of builders turned up at my painting point at around 8.30. Fitting a new bathroom. A few tiles cut gratis by professionals  

Met avery nice artist from Holland. Sounds like she has the dream life I want! A good day in every sense other than financial but, I think I'm set to clear €80 tomorrow - a record. It's getting busier by the day.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 27, 2006)

what about painting on glass, small 5x5 squares, with good safety tape on the edge. a slightly bigger project painting table tops in cafes where you are.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 27, 2006)

Keep it up!


----------



## Cid (Apr 27, 2006)

With the summer approaching I reckon things can only get better but for god's sake invest in a decent sized hat and some sun cream!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2006)

Did I say clear €80? What an idiot. Very tough day. Ended up selling five hours worth of work for €15 and I still need another €10!

10 hours of painting and selling and not a penny.

It seems Thursday's are big turn-around days in Granada. The new tourists move in. This week is a big Spanish holiday week. Droves are down from Madrid to party. Not buy momentos. Plenty of Germans about but, I'm beginning to really dislike Germans. 'Der lecht im der fenster is nicht korrect' (or, summat like that?). Also, saw some totally heat wasted German lost in Plaza Neuvo today babbling racist obscenities to anyone and everyone. Very strange. Bet, that guy photographing me hanging with the wino's yesterday was German also  - don't give a shit actually. They're good people - better people than he will ever be).

Still, I have new stock for tomorrow and the nights are warming up. I will seriously sleep rough if I have to in order to save money. It's realtively safe and warm but, possibly not this week with hoards of pissed up Germans and Spanish.

Granada is a city of four very distinct characters;

1.Tourist/holiday Granada changes week by week. Different cultures come and go.

2. Student Granada. It's student heaven. A lovely atmosphere in the parts of town populated by the students and Triunfo Jardins is a great place to end the day and start the night. But, the kids all leave come June (60,000 city deserters). Prime flat hunting time I reckon (I've rescheduled my plan  ).

3. 'Bohemian' Granada. The travellers, the drop outs and chill outs, the artists, the wino's, the dogs, the street performers, the circus.... the caves up the hill and just out of town.

4. The real Granada today. The modern workers and service providers. The shop keepers and general managers, the cleaners and road sweepers. The Granadinos and the new movers. It's an expanding city - aren't they all?

Long day. Time for a swift drink and then back to it. Last time I worked these kind of hours was commuting from Brighton to London everyday. That nearly killed me. Only difference now is that I'm lucky if I earn €3/hour. Then it was anywhere bewteen 30 and 60 pounds an hour. And, guess what - I'm far happier now!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2006)

New day. New plan.

Just bought a pack of 100 blank index cards. The same size as postcards (couldn't find any blank postcards). Two minute sketches to create handmade postcards. 50 cents a go or, three for a Euro. I need some quick and easy sellers.

Thinking about the greeting card suggestion. I've had an idea for novelty postcards or, greeting cards - smelly cards! Quick sketch of say an orange tree in front of an old church/the cathedral with a mini post-it note scented with orange essential oils inside   Range will extend to blue and green sketch for mint tea. Orange and red sketch for cinnamon and yellow and orange sketch for citrus - the smells of Granada.

Essential purchases today have to be hat and socks. Will visit the sell everything shop for a €3 pocket cap later today.

I NEED a GOOD sales day.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 28, 2006)

post cards very good idea cheap and light to carry round, keep up the good work


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2006)

Aaargh! Rain. Things were going quite well. Serves me right for buying some sun protection   €2 for a washable cap. May spend a bit of time customising it.

Postcards go well. I plan to hide from the rain in a cafe sketching all the pics I can do from memory.

Have also spent 70 cents on some orange essential oil to see how people react to smelly postcards. Will practice a stylised sketch of an orange tree and oil the oranges. I have a hunch that this is a winner.

Not wanting to over romanticise this city (it doesn't need it) I plan to extend the range of smelly cards to cover dog shit, carbon monoxide, stale sewers and the utter stench of a homeless heroin addict chasing the dragon first thing in the morning.

Tiles seem to be back in favour. Two sold within the dry hour I had for selling this morning. 

A quiet cafe to get on with sketching...


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 28, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Only difference now is that I'm lucky if I earn €3/hour. Then it was anywhere bewteen 30 and 60 pounds an hour. And, guess what - I'm far happier now!



excellent and what it is all about really - being happy 

fantastic stuff Stanley, keep at it, and keep telling us how you get along - great reading, one of favourite threads


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2006)

Someone make the rain go away! I'm reaching situation critical. 

No 1 in the series 'The Smells of Granada' is a very simple orange tree in black with orange oranges (blue ones would have looked stupid) scented with orange (because vanilla would have smelled wrong). I need the rain to stop between 6pm and 7pm whilst the Santa Ana church is open to visitors. Prime selling time for little tiles with pic of said church.

New problems are occuring. There are more street traders than ever. The shop keepers don't like it (only some of them - others are very friendly). I fear police will be taking action soon. A one week crackdown is imminent.

I have to sell virtually all stock today to continue tomorrow.


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> New problems are occuring. There are more street traders than ever. The shop keepers don't like it (only some of them - others are very friendly). I fear police will be taking action soon. A one week crackdown is imminent.



British passport, put on a middle class accent... Should be fine.


----------



## jms (Apr 28, 2006)

Smelly cards is genius
keep going stanners


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm just sitting painting churches in the rain, churches in the rain...


Cos I've got nothing better to do basically.

Good news. Between showers I cleared €30. Yay! Big thank you to the lovelly, beautiful lady who has now bought two of my paintings. I wanted to hug and kiss her as an expression of my gratitude but, she kindly refused the offer.

Huge dark purple cloud is thundering overhead now. Mucho, lluve. Mucho.

It's getting mean out on those streets now more tourists are arriving. Bringing more non-tourist travelling folk. Some good - some bad. Some very bad and they've just been very carefully watching how much money I'm taking. Thank fuck I've got a bed tonight. Must vary my route to and from Mercadona this evening.

I survive for another day and have a small float for new materials. 45 cent litre of vino tinto is my reward to be enjoyed this evening whilst watching the thunder storm pass by (or, at least I hope it passes by. Buggered if it's still here in the morning).

Hasta Manaña.


----------



## Derian (Apr 28, 2006)

Reading your thread everyday has kept me going the last week or so Stanley, seriously. 

Can I buy one of these tiles on-line? <collection at some future whenever date manana manana stylee?>

If so PM


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Reading your thread everyday has kept me going the last week or so Stanley, seriously.
> 
> Can I buy one of these tiles on-line? <collection at some future whenever date manana manana stylee?>
> 
> If so PM




Tiles, paintings, sketches can all be 'bought'. I have a postal tube of sketches ready to post to one urbanite. Just a question of queing in the post office and paying the postage. Payment accepted at a later dater (mañana mañana stylee  ) just as soon as my new web based art project is up and running.

Place an order now and I'll package ready to send. PM a postal address. I have a PayPal account I could utilise if I could be bothered. Truth is it's much nicer actually meeting people and chatting, listening to their story and telling them yours etc etc etc. The way the world should always be really.

--/ Quick edit. Obviously if you were to donate to a very worthy server fund type cause I'd post immediately.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a problem. Missed the little art shop before it closed. No more paint until Tuesday. I have only red and yellow.

Bit stuck!


----------



## Derian (Apr 29, 2006)

That's a pain  Can you buy some from the Irish painter?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 29, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> That's a pain  Can you buy some from the Irish painter?



He's moved on. Touring Spain. 

I'll have to work with pens only for a couple of days. If I raise my prices my stock should carry me through until Tuesday. Loads of people in town this weekend - big holiday week in Spain. I'll think of something.


----------



## Derian (Apr 29, 2006)

Good luck   Maybe some other friendlies will sell you some, fingers crossed.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 30, 2006)

Writing to remind myself; I can comfortably complete and sell five small tile paintings a day to produce a €50. That is good to know for the future (if needed) and the way forward from today. 

There are a lot of people surviving on next to nothing in Granada. Some very interesting characters. One guy walks around checking the bins all day collecting food and bits and pieces to make stuff for himself. He wares Super Mario like overalls with a hat and shoulder bag made from leather, rubber, chain and bits of metal. They look excellent - quality items, well designed (considered) and finished to a very high standard. Good to see people like that living on others waste. The stuff he makes is very saleable but, he seems happy enough surviving without money. Great character and a great theme for a computer game.

Strange things that happen. Keep forgetting the small oddities that occur day to day. Strange thing that happend yesterday was some girl flashing her tits to me! Came and looked at paintings, brief chat, then lifted her T-shirt to wipe her face revealing her breasts. Then just walked away. Dunno! 

Plenty of great characters here. 

Ill today. Hope it's just the cheap red wine. Can't afford to be ill.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 30, 2006)

Intervencion policia!

I guessed this was coming. Extremely busy today - all street traders are being moved on/cautioned. Except me  

Found lots of tile off-cuts in a skip. Very nice panorama format (20cm x 6cm approx). Good size. Spent the day sketching views around town whilst putting stock on display. When I was sketching the cathedral an obvious plain clothes policeman started talking. I made no sales pitch but, prices were displayed. Five minutes later four uniformed police turn up. Then go away. Then come back again. People around waited for them to question me but, they didn't. So, I just moved on.

Can't really give them an excuse so, I've found a new police safe pitch. Very good one at that. I sold out within an hour. Off to collect rest of tile off-cuts for a long day tomorrow. Seems the spanish tourists don't open their purses until after 7pm.

Speaking to other traders it seems many were cautioned. Seems if you politely move on yourself they don't bother you. Very fair.

Triunfo Jardins is closed. Police abviously want everyone in the centre of town. Huge party tonight - lots of people to look over.

Speaking english here is actually a huge advantage. All the big money customers are american/scandinavian/dutch tourists. They all speak very good english but, not necessarily spanish. I can just about close a deal in Spanish - the locals appreciate that you're actually trying.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 30, 2006)

I fucking LOVE this city  

I've just been watching the skaters 'adapt' THEIR park with a six inch angle grinder on galvanised steel railings  

Very spectacular in the street light. Would have made a fantastic photograph but, I just had to let it go! (did a quick sketch instead).

It's your city kids - you make it the way you want it to be  

Something tells me they knew the police would be busy elsewhere. Excellent


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 1, 2006)

I had a good night last night  

Slightly fuzzy this morning. I have a carrier bag full of tile off-cuts and four pens. Mission for the day is to complete as many sketches as possible to sell at €3 a go this evening. If yesterday was anything to go by I should make €40.

Today is a holiday. Wednesday is Day of the Cross so, in typical spanish style that means a week long holiday - FIESTA! Hopefully it will be a good week. I need a couple of cheap T-shirts, socks and a box of little tiles from the edge of town superstores.

I am actually beginning to save money. It's very reassuring waking up with enough cash in hand to pay for the day and night ahead. Once I get a big box of little tiles I'll be well on my way (police allowing).

Tomorrow I'm helping a fellow photographer here buy a car in return for a decent lunch. Need to build up a good stock today.

Met some great people yesterday. Lovelly Ana displaying her photographs next to my tile sketches was very patient with my spanish as was the italian lady who was shooting on a very old Mamiya without a light meter. Some guy from Wales now living in Madrid with his spanish girlfriend who bought a couple of tiles. My spanish improved noticably yesterday.

Full of confidence and enthusiasm today which means I'm probably going to get 'knocked down' by something!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 1, 2006)

Stanley I have been following your saga with fascination.  You have more bottle than a milk float.  Well done, I hope you have time to make more notes than just these posts so that you could possibly get a bit of a book together later. 


H


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 1, 2006)

Notes are all in my head if ever a book seemed like a good idea. I have a bag full of little A5 sketches though.

New pitch wasn't nearley as good today. Just €14  

Spent most of the day sketching small tile panoramas. Just not as many people about today. Good site for about an hour and a half during early evening. May try it in the morning. Nice crowd of sellers and entertainers there though.

The guy who asked me to paint views of the Alhambra found me again. First job for the morning is an Alhambra painting if the little art shop is open. He has been trying to call me but, I have a new problemo; my mobile needs topping-up. Can't receive calls without credit!

I really need to be selling elsewhere. Need to find a new police safe pitch.

Might as well keep looking around town this evening. Never know if you're going to make just one more critical sale.


----------



## jms (May 2, 2006)

don't give up senor


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 2, 2006)

Chaos in the city tonight. The streets are already full of the stench of puke, piss and tears. Still another 6 hours of boozing to go mind.

I'm off for a goodnight vino tinto and then bed. To old for this!

Good day today. Treated to a very nice meal in return for checking over a few cars. My stomach doesn't know what's hit it.

Party or, bed? Party or, bed? Party or, bed?

Perhaps just one more


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2006)

Muchas lluve!

It was very good and cooling and sexy last night. Just what the fiesta needed - a good dose of wet to dowse the streets and cool the air. This morning it's just wet and miserable.

Whilst yesterday was a good day and a very enjoyable evening and night, it wasn't very profitable. I'm really up against it today. Very little stock and just a couple of euros in hand. I need a new supply of small tiles.

Couldn't really afford to take 5 hours off yesterday. A a good time mind.

Everything is against me today!

--/

12pm. Still chucking it down. No sign of stopping. Taking two hours out to view some exhibitions and then seeking sanctuary in my dry hostal room to paint something. Dunno. It's a total wash-out.

Have just viewed an installation by Narelle Jubellin - Gramatical Landscapes. Inspired by the many exhibitions she has seen at the Centro José Guerrero, one part struck me: 'A landscape is not something you look at but something you look through' - small embroidered landscapes sandwiched in glass and set in front of stain wall paintings. Nice.

Perhaps I can decorate the plain white walls of my hostal room this afternoon?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2006)

Rain, rain, rain.

Absolute killer! Whole town is now beginning to party bigger than ever. Total shut-down. The rain isn't going to stop them.

Looks like D-day for camera number one tomorrow. Haven't seen a forcast but, this rain looks like the stuff that hangs around for days 

I need to find wet weather money qucikly.


----------



## Cid (May 4, 2006)

Church interiors on tiles? Bit of a sell out I know, but at least it'd keep you busy on the rainy days...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 4, 2006)

Finally the skies are clearing. Tough couple of days. Not able to paint and not able to sell (although I hadn't thought about church interiors).

I have three paintings that I must sell by the end of the day. The police don't seem to be able to do anything or, don't care if I just paint and leave other paintings 'drying'. Talk to the punters but, don't take cash whilst being watched. Think they're OK.

I have agreed to supply two very good souvenir shops with tile sketches. They do sell muy rapido. That should be good for future income. I've also discovered a new part of Granada about a 30 minute walk from the centre. Fantastic, lively little community that is now the place I want a flat. Very cheap also. All I need now is a grand to sort me out  

Camera lives for another day.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 5, 2006)

This thread is getting boring. Possibly last post for a while unless anything exceptional is worth reporting.

The city has now returned to normal after the fiestas. My regular pitches are once again police safe. The rain is subsiding if not going away completely. As the summer arrives the snow on top of the Sierra Nevada turns to clouds. Then the clouds dump their load as soon as the evening air cools.

People tell me €15 a day is as much as street traders can expect. €15 is a very bad day for me now. I know the formulas and know the pitches. €40 is now an average day (rain permitting). And, with the days now getting longer and longer I fully expect to make €60+ a day. Two more weeks of this and with a bit coming in from gift shops and I'm home and dry. Quite literally. But, I'm still penny pinching and don't expect to post here unless I 'need' to.

Adios.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 5, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> This thread is getting boring. Possibly last post for a while unless anything exceptional is worth reporting.
> 
> Adios.



You've got to be kidding me?  I've been on the edge of my seat all week.  "Is the camera going today?"  "Will the rain stop???"  "Will he end up sleeping on the street??"  Tune in tomorrow for another exciting episode....


----------



## jms (May 6, 2006)

Never gets boring for me either 
Stanley Edwards thought he was just a regular guy.. until one day, after being exposed to radioactive paint, he became.. Señor Pintor! Thrill to his exploits!

But if you need to save on money thats fine


----------



## Derian (May 6, 2006)

Hope you don't stop posting on this thread Stanley, tbh


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 6, 2006)

If people are still reading...

Just that it looks like being one long slog. Churning out paintings and tile sketches that aren't really very good but, sell. I get a bit bored at times, although I'm still enjoying myself.

I need a good weekend to keep hostal management happy. The two rainy days meant that my debt started going the wrong way! Now my pitch on Bib-Rambla looks to be safe again I plan to complete three floresteria paintings today and collect €60. Then climb up the hill into the Albyacin to Plaza de Mirador de San Nicolas to complete a sunset scene (or, two) over the Alhambra. I'll be taking a bottle of wine with me to end the night up there. It's a beautiful place to chill.

I also need cash in pocket by Monday to walk to an out of town bathroom shop and buy loads of tiny tiles. That's where the regular money is. If I can keep a good display in the two souvenier shops that could be a constant €50 a week or, more.

The rain appears to have ceased. Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 6, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> If people are still reading...



Yes.

Keep on posting!


----------



## ddraig (May 6, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Keep on posting!



seconded
your our foreign correspondent


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 6, 2006)

I'm still reading, and good reading it is too.  There is a vicarious pleasure in tracking your adventures from the safety of a warm a comfortable flat in the south east of England.  Take care.


----------



## Cid (May 6, 2006)

Stanley look at the number of views on this thread! People are clearly still reading...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 6, 2006)

OK. Still posting. I know you're all waiting to see me sleeping in the gutter   I'll probably still be posting here even if that happens. I'll need someone to moan at!

Rain returns. Trip to paint Alhambra has been postponed until morning. I've found a dry pitch to sell from but, the whole of Granada seems to grind to a halt when it rains. They don't have to cope with it so, they don't. Pointless trying to sell. I'm off on the hunt for tile off-cuts instead. My paint brushes are shagged and small tile sketches are my bread and butter anyway.

€25 so far today and an order for a panoramic tile painting on Monday for another €20. If the rain stops it's good for selling right upto 9.30pm now all businesses are operating on summer hours.

Need an early start to build up good stock for tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 6, 2006)

BTW, do you have a camera with you to take a few snaps of what's going on? I know you said they were the last thing you'd sell.

You know, pics of your surroundings, the tiles, your sketches, the police, that sort of thing.

If you put them together with the text from your postings one day, it would be interesting. 

And maybe publish-able, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 6, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> BTW, do you have a camera with you to take a few snaps of what's going on? ...
> ...And maybe publish-able, if you're into that sort of thing.



I'm not taking pictures of everything going on. Still taking bloody fine art photographs though  

I have a role of film yet to be processed with shots of early sketches and paintings.

As for the book, I'm still waiting for my London 321 Spaces to happen. When it does it's only likley to recover a fraction of the costs I put into the project. TBH books don't really appeal ATM. However, you never know.

Money and books and future exhibitions are just distant thoughts presently. I'm still thoroughly enjoying this simple life of simple rewards. I find it difficult top plan more than a day ahead without my PC!

Still raining outside. I'm off to down some vino tinto in a wet park. No social life to speak of here yet. Thankfully I'm the kind of miserable sod who's way to happy with his own company.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 6, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I'm still thoroughly enjoying this simple life of simple rewards. I find it difficult top plan more than a day ahead without my PC!



I can understand that, but I bet a lot of people would enjoy the visual accompaniment one day...

BTW, don't bother to answer this post -- valuable time/net cafe money wasted!


----------



## elcuadroentero (May 6, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I can understand that, but I bet a lot of people would enjoy the visual accompaniment one day...
> 
> I have 'visual accompaniment'!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 7, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> ...valuable time/net cafe money wasted!



I have to check emails three times a day just in case I get some 'real' work to do. Minimum time is 30 minutes for 50 cents. It's a good enough excuse for me anyway  


A stunningly beautiful morning today. Envigorating, exhilarating and totally gorgeous. However, I have to have a moan about a couple of bars here.

Bars that proclaim to be 'arty' do not like artists as clientel. One bar in particular I had barely noticed because my swank avoidance factor has been tuned to it's highest level since arriving here. However, a local photographer from the UK pointed it out to me the other day. 'Dylan - Coffee and Cigarettes' is about as far removed from the Dylan idealogy as the modern world gets. Sterile and characterless. Soulless even. It uses a stenciled, graffiti style image of Bob Dylan as it's logo. When I look at it I think 'you complete and utter cunts'. But, a new generation seem to buy it. Who the fuck has the cheek to brand Dylan for profit?

'Poe' is the english bar. Not a lot to moan about here. It claims to have the best tapas in Granada. I won't be going back unless I have to. I didn't come to Granada to go to Clapham.

The best bars are the everyday vino tinto and tapas for €2 type bars. The ones where the bar staff remember you and fill your glass to the fullest and give an extra large tapas. Nice people.

--/ Anyone with pics of me feel free to post them up here. I'm well past caring who takes my photograph and where it appears. It's just those effing german's who expect me to rearrange eveything and pose for free that really piss me off. Of course, they do this before telling me that my paintings are not correct  

Right, off to enjoy another beautiful day regardless.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 7, 2006)

Maybe this could be a new photo challenge -- best pic of Senor Pintor. Where's the nearest airport?

 




			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> --/ Anyone with pics of me feel free to post them up here. I'm well past caring who takes my photograph and where it appears.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 7, 2006)

Not a good sales day. Reduced my prices dramatically (€8 for a 1 hour tile painting) and sold four in quick succession. I have the evening. Probably sit down somewhere with a beer and baked potatoe. You never know.

I need a miracle tomorrow. The weekend hasn't (yet) provided what I had hoped for.

Spanish people love anything you do with your hands, body and mind. Whether it's carpentry, painting, juggling, dancing or, just carefully crafting a joint, it's all appreciated on a level that we miss in England.

Spent the past two hours watching a very good clan of clowns. Very talented, great performers, great gymnasts and most importantly great characters. Very entertaining. Great city this.

Whilst Paul Russell is reading; there are many great characters here. One old lady in particular comes to Bib-Rambla everyday to feed the pigeons. She then chain smokes about 20 cigarettes one after another (literally chain smoking). The fringe of her grey hair is nicotiene yellow   Social services picked her up today but, they should really let her out more often.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 7, 2006)

It's me innit!

Horribly big .bmp but, thanks to the unlikley Urban75 reader (that is why I love Urban - it's so varied the only common ground is tolerance).








--/ One portrait commission to be completed from a photo next week. Big learning curve but, a skill worth learning.


Oh for a future in my own flat with me PC and broadband...

WHEN not if!

--/ edit. If anyone can reduce the file size - could clog the thread. Cheers.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 7, 2006)

That's great to see.

The three blue tiles in particular are very eye-catching.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 8, 2006)

I feel like shyte today. Got totally wasted last night. Not a good idea as I knew I had a monster ugly day ahead of me. Probably the reason I got totally wasted.

Hostal management gave me an ear full this morning. Grateful I could only understand half of it. However, I fully understood the critical bit. 

I have to complete a small painting on canvas for a regular customer. Need new brushes, paint and canvas. If I'm lucky I'll collect a profit of €15. Not enough and no time to walk out of town and buy some small tiles.

Most annoying thing is that I have a load of work I could be completeing for proper money if only I had my PC up and running.

An all time low  

Thank fuck for the sunshine!

Big news in Spain today is; 'A British woman is to become a mother at the age of 63'. WTF!

--/ The three blue tiles are the Iglesia de Santa Ana. I've painted loads and sold loads but, now the pitch outside the church has been spoiled it looks like I'm stuck with the two larger tiles.


----------



## Part 2 (May 8, 2006)

At last, a face to the thread. Glad to see you're still hanging in there Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 8, 2006)

Blimey! Just in time. My internet credit was about to expire.


Sold fuck all today. Nada. Zero. Zilch. Not even much interest which is a worry. I am at the mercy of hostal owners. Management have now been by-passed.

How shit was my day? 

I even got crapped on by a pigeon. Badly crapped on by a pigeon. Small bird - lots of shit.

Could well be out on the streets tonight. 

Went to little art shop. Sold out of small canvases so, bought a smallish canvas. Not small enough for regular customer - no sale. Lovelly painting mind.

I've hit a new low. Hanging on by a thread ATM!!!


----------



## hiccup (May 8, 2006)

Jpg version of Señor Pintor:

http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/1636/stanleyedwards1tc.jpg

Jazz hands!

Hope things pick up sales-wise tomorrow


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 9, 2006)

Not quite roughing it yet but, getting very close. This is so precarious. I have a lot to thank the hostal staff for (apart from the cunt - if he had been around in Franco's time he would have been given a gun and he would be using it).

Collected just €5 so far today. I really need to make about €40 so that I can buy some small tiles. Can't find any in skips at the moment. Small tile sketches are my only chance. It´s the only realistic way to make enough money to save. Potentially I could make €18/hour turning out tiny tile sketches. There's a lot that could spoil the potential mind.

I think this is a great theme for a reality TV programme. Dump 6 people in a strange foreign city with just €20 and see if they can cut it. I reckon 4 of the six would give in very quickly.

My shirt is covered in paloma shyte. Perhaps that's putting customers off


--/ Anyone wanting a sketch and wondering how to pay for it could buy me a copy of next weeks (this Thursdays) BJP and post it to me. Looks like being a very useful issue for all aspiring art photographers and exhibitioners.


----------



## kakuma (May 9, 2006)

keep it up


----------



## jms (May 9, 2006)

your stuff there looks even better than i expected

tres cool


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 9, 2006)

Shattered. Very long day and just €10 collected. I have two days to turn things around big time. Hunt for tiles. They have to be out there somewhere.

Those floresterias work bloody long hours! They're often set-up (which takes at least an hour) when I arrive in Bib-Rambla at around 10.30am. They don't close until after 9pm and have to pack everything away again. Bloody long days.

Speaking of which, I need to adjust my working hours. Paint in morning to sell midday to paint afternoons (no siesta) and sell in the evenings. The evenings are getting much longer and look to be profitable hours.

It is extremely tough going at the moment.

Taking a walk to Plaza Neuva to check out late selling potential.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 10, 2006)

In the way of stock I have; three tile paintings and one canvas to sell. I also have two new tiles to paint/sketch on. Still haven't found a skip with any off-cuts. I think the best I can hope for is €30 but, you never know.

Plan for the day is to climb up into the Albycin to complete two pictures of views of the Alhambra whilst selling (hopefully) and then return to Bib-Ramblas via Plaza Neuva selling this afternoon and this evening.

I seriously need to be good today!

Would love to have a couple of Euros to waste on beer and taps watching Seville v Middlesborough tonight (listening to spanish people trying to say Middlesborough is almost as funny as me trying to pronounce spanish).

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 10, 2006)

Oooooooooh, oooooooooh, oooooooh! 

They have a camera obscura here. I didn't know that. You have no idea how badly I want to spend a couple of hours viewing a camera obscura with a little perceptionally enlightening something. But, it costs €5 to get in  

Still, I've collected €16 already today. If I sell the canvas painting this afternoon I may just have to treat myself to a break tomorrow  or, give the footabll a miss this evening.

BTW; I have I mentioned yet that there are some stunningly beautiful women here. Lots actually and they seem to like artists. Even ugly, smelly ones


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 10, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> BTW; I have I mentioned yet that there are some stunningly beautiful women here. Lots actually and they seem to like artists. Even ugly, smelly ones



'Tis because they're so sensitive, loike.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 10, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> 'Tis because they're so sensitive, loike.



Not sensitive enough  

€28 total for the day. Things have improved a little but, not enough. Essential supplies for living means I don't have enough money to buy little tiles yet and I NEED little tiles. Hope the skips turn up something.

Another miracle is needed tomorrow.

Some guy tells me that Krakow is the place to sell paintings on the street. Not sure it's worth the gamble just yet. Don't fancy the beaches for sleeping on in Poland.

No football and no camera obscura yet


----------



## elcuadroentero (May 10, 2006)

Things look like they're on the up, the next corner you take may turn-up a skipload of tiles!!

Didn't miss much re. the footie, BIG game is next week!

Hope you're selling to the 'stunners'!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 11, 2006)

Fuckshitwank!

Rain  

A real pain. I have come up with an absolute gem of a seller. Guaranteed €60/day profit and I need to collect at least €30 today before the shops close to save my bacon tomorrow.

I have a winning formula that turns €1.51 cents  into €5 in five minutes. It's a piss easy sell and it's weather proof but, I need supplies by this evening. Fuck off rain!

Security guy and council bods in the square today. They don't seem to be very interested in me mind. My only hope is to sit in the dry but, cold sales pitch and pray and hope.

One canvas sale would be great. Just the one - that's all I need and I'm sorted.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 11, 2006)

"Mummy, that tramp had a phone!".


Oh dear. Perhaps I needed that. Then again perhaps I didn't.

Totally shit day financially. Seems all commerce no matter how large or, small stops for the rain in Spain. Gave it my all for 12 hours and collected just €5 quickly blown on food, booze and nicotiene. I need a huge miracle tomorrow. The most frustrating thing is that I have definitely found the winning formula. Just need the magic €30.

Could well be roughing it tomorrow night. An almost certainty in fact.

But, far from beaten - just another simple lifestyle adjustment


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 12, 2006)

Sleep, shower, shave and sunshine. I feel envigorated once more. Big day ahead of me.

I need to downgrade my accommodation once more. Accommodation in Spain ranges from fucking shyte pensions (bed and a sink in a box without a lock €8 - €15/night) to hostals (some of which can be as good as hotels like the one I've been staying in €15 - €25/night) to hotels that are rated from one to three stars. Rooms can also be rented by the month/week in private houses in Granada. The city thrives on short stay visitors.

I'm hoping I can remain in my present hostal because it's a great building with good staff. Just downgrade to a crummier room (no fridge, no TV and little light).

Or, if a miracle has happend in my bank I can stay put.

I have to sell this canvas painting today. No idea why it hasn't sold. It is a very good little painting of Bib-Rambla with the cathedral in the background. Most likley to sell from Bib-Rambla so, I'll start the day there.

Praying that I raise enough cash to stock up for my new line before shop closes for the weekend. No sales and I'm roughing it with about 200 kilos of luggage


----------



## hammerntongues (May 12, 2006)

I hope this thread is being backed- up somehow , it doesn`t need turning into a book , its compulsive  just as it is .

Well done mate , the good times are just around the corner ..........


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2006)

First night on the streets last night! Basically safe and warm. Saw very little violence and just one drunken car accident. Very funny, nobody hurt. Safe for sleeping from 5am to 11am (very broken sleep).

Camera number one has been hocked   to raise working capital and buy a bed for tonight. I'm going to need it.

I have bought FOOD and cigs for the first time in two days. That's how bad things got. I have also bought;

Strong thread and needle to repair my boots. At best they will last another month.

A selection of small picture frames and a new pack of index cards.

A new set of pens. The others have been sketched into the ground.

Socks and underpants. 

A nice café con leche.

I feel totally fucked. Hardly surprising having not eaten. I've taken my jeans in by another inch. My 36" waist is now about 33". 

Post of a sketch to follow. Plus a few thoughts about homelessness and vulnerability to post tonight.


----------



## hiccup (May 13, 2006)

Sleeping rough? Shit, that's a bit hardcore. Where's all your luggage?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2006)

A quick sketch in gold and black of Iglesia de Santa Ana. I have a bag full of these postcard size sketches. My plan is to stick them in small frames and flog them to death at any price. It's up to the customer to make an offer. These will be sold whilst completing paintings for commission and saleable views of the Alhambra. I reckon it's a safe bet for €50/day. Very long days mind.

I really need to work my spanish and get talking to a few of the other street sellers at Mirador San Nicolas. Most seem to be very cool people.

Long day ahead...

--/ another BIG pic. Actual size is about 12cm x 20cm.


----------



## extra dry (May 13, 2006)

hola - hello
com ist da - how are you (i think)
eso es - what is that (I think)
muy benuo - very good
por forvor - please (i think)

cant think of anymore, good luck stan, reading with interest and hope it doesn't rain


----------



## Derian (May 13, 2006)

Stanley, harsh. Love that sketch. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2006)

All baggage is in hostal store room. Perfectly safe and accessible. I'm staying out tonight also. It's very warm and there are parties on. A very different thing.

I am quite literally being stopped on the street now. And, in the supermarket just 10 minutes ago. Some guy meeting me to but a painting tomorrow, a painting which already has interest. I thought it was a dud but, now I have two bidders  

Roughing it is very harsh. Much easier here than in London but, harsh nonetheless. I'm a well built bloke who can take care of himself if he has to (HAS TO - I'm still a coward). But, you still feel vulnerable on the streets. Primarily it's knowing that you're utterly defenseless when you're asleep and finding a safe spot in a city is very difficult. I've seen and heard many stories of some horrendous shit that happens in London. It's not nice. There are some ugly fuckers out there. People can be vulnerable in many ways. Not just physically vulnerable. To much to list here. I'm sure you can all imagine the dangers.

The other thing is that you do feel like an outcast. Or, even a weirdo. Or, even a suspect. And, I guess you are as far as society is concerned.

Have to say that what I've seen of the policing here I'm very impressed. And, that's from someone who would very reluctantly trust the police. There is no CCTV that I'm aware of but, the police seem to appear within minutes at the slightest sign of trouble. For a holiday city it is very effectively, efficiently and IMO, very fairly policed. If you're not bothering anyone else or, blatantly breaking laws you're pretty much left alone. There is a bit of a game going on with the street sellers in some areas but, I have yet to witness anything other than 'move on please'. Fair enough.

It's very much hands on, in the streets, community policing. It works.

Tomorrow looks like being a good day. May even buy some news jeans on Monday. I have my eye on a pair in the sell everything shop. They're the baddest, most unfashionable jeans ever. I like them


----------



## jms (May 14, 2006)

sounds like things are picking up, sorta..  

keep up the good work


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2006)

I got locked in the park!

And, I've developed a limp. Didn't realise how tired I was. Went to the park to eat, drink and chill and fell asleep. Last look at the time was about 11PM. When I woke it was 4.30AM! All gates locked and no way out. Missed the party and tried and failed to climb the fence so tried to sleep again. Woke up at about 10AM and I can't walk properly  

Feels like half my left foot is missing. No pain. Just can't use my foot   Feels like it's slowly waking up.

Minor argument with the hostal owners who had the painting I'm selling today. Still have a debt to pay and they're now holding all my belongings until it's cleared. Looks like I'll have to pay the debt off on a daily basis.

A quick explanation of how things went wrong; firstly, the rain - two days of it, was a killer blow. Then on Friday I went to my regular, reliable pitch only to find 12 glass recycling bins there. A weekend long kiddies recycling educational/play programme event kind of thing. No pitch totally threw me. Wasted most of the day walking around from place to place rather than actually selling. With no cash in hand I panicked and dramatically reduced my prices thus reducing the 'worth' of my art. With a good marketing education I should have known better. However, I have a good education in english and maths also but, still can't spell correctly or, do sums correctly all the time.

Golden rule of marketing yourself - always raise your prices. Start cheap and get expensive. Never reduce your prices. It tells people you're failing and your work is not worth anything. Raise your prices and you're succeeding and your art must be good.

Woke up a little 'sun-kissed' this morning. Need a shave and a wash and a new cheap T-shirt. Hope my leg can cope with a walk up the hill.


----------



## extra dry (May 14, 2006)

One small bit of advice, if you are going to sleep outside/rough take your shoes off, otherwise your ankles will swell up.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2006)

extra dry said:
			
		

> One small bit of advice, if you are going to sleep outside/rough take your shoes off, otherwise your ankles will swell up.



That is very good advice and the cause of my limp this morning. Tar! Swollen ankles = bad circulation = dead foot.

Very hot today. Currently trying to figure out how to open a PayPal account in Spanish so that I can sell via the web. Clueless so far. My spanish does not extend to banking jargon.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2006)

OK. I'm back on form and selling better than ever. But, I'm going to rough it for just one more night to save money for new summer clothes. Sleeping in the park was not a good idea - drunk people try and break into parks at night and some drunk people aren't nice. As everyone or, anyone can read stuff on the web I'm obviously not saying where my safe sleep is.

Also, I'm not telling everyone and anyone some of the tricks to street selling here for the time being. A bit selfish possibly, especially as one of the clowns just gave me a very good tip for nothing (although I did give them the sketch I did of them). Fairs fair. They seem to be a very cool bunch. Two from France and one from South America tonight. Very entertaining also. It's a bit like watching a repeat of your favourite TV sitcom every night but, real.

Some old guy wants me to paint lots of paintings of churches. I am very, very suspicious. Confident he will pay buy and pay but, there is something seriously dodgy about him. I also have an inbuilt distrust of anyone who was living in Granada at their prime whilst Franco ruled   He's going to buy all my paintings and then he's going to kill me and promote my name for his own profit! He is. Honest. Cunt!

Fascinating bit of history about Spain; it actually had an Anarchist/Liberal co-alition government (for a very short time obviously - they could never agree a time to meet).

Things are looking up but, I desperatley need to find a good clean bog to take a decent crap.

You didn't want to know that did you.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 15, 2006)

Lots to report today. Possibly to much to report now. I'll try and keep permanent mental notes.

Long, long, long day that started at 11am yesterday (no sleep last night) and would still be going if it wasn't for policia intervencion.

Spent last night in the grounds of the Alhambra. It was magic. Only me and the CCTV cameras I missed and the security guy watching them. Told me It was cool to be there but, I couldn't sleep there. So, I spent the whole night sketching and stuff.

Cutting a very long story short; this evening I was enjoying good sales and a beautiful atmosphere in Plaza de Mirador San Nicolas. A group of South American muscians were jamming some Cuban tunes. People were making all kinds of stuff; jewellery, leather wrist bands etc etc etc. Then suddenly a big police raid. The alarm was raised and all goodies packed out of sight within 10 seconds.

Primarily the raid was about un-chipped dogs. First police grabbed a puppy by it's collor and carried it into the police van half strangling it whilst it's mother was franctically chasing after it. Not nice. About 15 national police truned up for this. They also put a stop to the music.

Lots of other ugly stuff went on today also. Personally, I'm all in favour of stricter controls on animal ownership but, that wasn't the way to go about it. A friendly warning rather than a surprise raid would be more apt.

Other ugly stuff I'm not going to go into publicly. Just to say it's all about the power and abuse of money by rich tourists.

I spoke to a couple of locals after the police raid. Seems they were not only all in favour of it but, they also had me marked as being guilty of the problems for being english. The english ahve a bad reputation here. Especially as three english drunks are hanging around the Albycin regulary at the moment. It's a very small village with a family community tradition.

Back to the dogs. All dogs have to be registered and chipped in Spain. They are also supposed to be on a lead and walked on the left when on roads. And, as I am writing this I'm listening to the internet cafe owners son sobbing his heart out because his dog has just been killed outside on the street - literally seconds ago. Hit by a car. A painful death that sounded ugly. Poor dog, poor guy. But, why the fuck was he letting his dog run loose on the streets. Could just as easily have caused a car to swerve onto a crowded pavement.

Fuck knows. A very ugly day and I haven't even told a fraction of the full story.

Off to the park to chill with a beer and then find a much needed bed. Will report more tomorrow but, it's not going to be nice reading.

Life hey? Ups and downs.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 15, 2006)

Take care. Look forward to reading more.

I'm not surprised that the English have a bad reputation. Is it too late to claim to be from another English-speaking country?!




			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Lots to report today. Possibly to much to report now. I'll try and keep permanent mental notes.


----------



## jms (May 16, 2006)

Would you mind if i put a link to this thread in my journal on deviantart?
I think a lot of people would find it very inspiring


----------



## mrkikiet (May 16, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I spoke to a couple of locals after the police raid. Seems they were not only all in favour of it but, they also had me marked as being guilty of the problems for being english. The english ahve a bad reputation here. Especially as three english drunks are hanging around the Albycin regulary at the moment. It's a very small village with a family community tradition.



the amount of tramps here who you discover are english when you speak to them is incredible. them and the stag parties isn't exactly enhancing the english reputation, anywhere.

keep going and good luck.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 16, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> Would you mind if i put a link to this thread in my journal on deviantart?
> I think a lot of people would find it very inspiring



Please do. 


Yesterday was a bad day for dogs. I'm moving forward with optomism and forgetting the whole episode for now.

Spent the whole day at Plaza de mirador San Nicolas today. It is a lovelly place to hang-out but, not the best place to sell. I'm convinced people are just playing games there and not really trying to sell anything.

Met some students. Belgian, French Canadian and a couple of americans. I absolutely stink   and look as bad. Think it threw them a little. I am one of those english tramps. Some of the students wouldn't even acknowledge me. Finding a laundrette is an essential tomorrow. I've walked miles in high 30's temperatures in these clothes and sat in all kinds of squawler. It's a messy life.

Small sketches are still the winners. Only sold 18 today but, that was on a bad pitch. Everyone seems to like them. That is gratifying enough itself.

Very hot and humid nights. I actually prefer to be outdoors. May well save some money. I'm quite happily operating on sleep every other night (something many self-employed people will be familiar with). The Alhambra at night was absolutely enchanting. Just me there and a three quarter moon. Oh, and lots of cats and a security guy but, you see the place in so much more detail than when it's full of tourists or, even just a couple of strangers. That place is all about detail.

The original princesses chamber was pretty much an outdoor bedroom with incense burning all night long. Magic. I want one.

Just one other thing to report; the camera obscura is for sale! Your very own camera obscura with gallery below and living quarters. Quick - someone buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

i think my dad put it on his blog weeks ago, he loves it and is fascinated by your contributions to this thread that i'm sending him, i reckon he's well jealous 
and my mum reckoned we should have a whipround on ere and wire it to ya 

glad to hear you sounding better today, one of the most interesting and anticipated threads on urban evfer for me, take care of yaself man


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 17, 2006)

Spent another night walking the streets and the alleys, sketching my way around town. Managed to find somewhere to clean and shave this morning. Also found a laundrette at last (the only one I can find in a tourist/student city with a population of around 250,000! - white goods are just so cheap today I guess). But, at €6 a time it would cost almost as much to wash cheap T-shirts, pants and socks as it would to buy new cheapies from the sell everything shop and not have to worry about drying. So, I'm off to do exactly that and possibly hunt down a charity shop for some trousers. They get wrecked so quickly it's hardly worth buying new.

Then I'm going to circulate around tourist hotspots painting and selling sketches as I go. I'm beginning to save money again. Perhaps I can rescue camera number one and start all over again.


----------



## extra dry (May 17, 2006)

Why not find a good mat/folding chair to sit on to save your trousers wearing out.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 17, 2006)

extra dry said:
			
		

> Why not find a good mat/folding chair to sit on to save your trousers wearing out.



Good idea.

I found a great secondhand shop. Very 'artist cool' new clothes have been bought. A plain navy blue T-shirt with a local builders merchant logo and tagline in white. I have know idea why I think it's a very, very, very cool T-shirt but, it is. And, some quality kharky trousers. Sound.

How mad am I? Someone tell me please. This is utter madness and very hardwork but, I'm still enjoying it.

New weather enemy arrived today. La Terral - the extremely hot and dry winds from the mountains. Quite warm, almost 40 degrees C. Not a chance of displaying my postcards and most people were seeking shelter all day anyway. Bad sales.

Had a nice conversation with a young man travelling whilst he decides what to do with his life. Money or, the other stuff? Why was he asking me? Felt oblidged to point out that money can buy a lot of freedom but, the main reason I'm skint and painting on the streets is cos I don't have family or, mortgage.

What to do tonight? Big football night (with all neutral support seemingly going against the english) and a big party night with many students completeing thier finals today. Hostal looks the safe option but, but, but... this thing has really become a personal challenge that I'm not prepared to lose at any cost. Saving money is my priority.

At least I have a local spanish T-shirt.

Come on Barca!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 17, 2006)

Stanley the very best of luck to you.  I don't think you need it though, you have got what it takes.  Please keep posting.  We are all sitting on the edge of our seats wondering what you will do next.  Bravo Stanley.


----------



## BEARBOT (May 18, 2006)

this is one of the best threads ive ever read on urban..dont give up stanley you are inspiring a lot of us would be artists.. 

you are gonna be in spain for quite awhile..?

maybe u could take a short break tho so u dont run yrself into the ground by sleeping rough ...just to recharge yr batteries.what about beneficio that travellers community in the mountains near granada, ask any hippie looking english buskers you see and maybe the english tramps will know it too,its in orgiva..not been there myself(yet) but heard good things about it.prolly all sorts there and they give u a dome to sleep in...someone there might be able to fix you up with some paid work too 

of course there are PLENTY of squats in barcelona  so if you go up there no need to pay for accomodation!!! just an idea..you could do fine if you just had a basic place to sleep for free

of course granada is a fantastic city but if it gets TOO hot would you consider going up to galacia maybe, to santigiao? there are loads of walkers there and plenty of tourists to hopefully sell to dont know if any squats there tho

beuna suerte!!!!
viva vida!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 18, 2006)

My plan is to live in Granada for a minimum of three years. Or, at least base myself here if I'm lucky enough to find work that involves travelling.

The travellers community and, especially the cave community (much of which is permanent) above Sacremonte do appeal. Possibly a little to much! Could see myself not finding any motivation to move on. I've already met several people living there. On the whole they're all a good bunch of people.

However, I have totally fallen for a small community about a 30 minute walk outside of Granada. It's 'real', it's spanish, it's culture is unpoluted and it has a very vibrant 'live to live' feel about it. And, it's cheap. I'm not that far away from getting enough for a months rent and a deposit together. But, anything can go wrong.

I've been busy sketching postcards since dawn. I now have around 100 very good, saleable sketches. I've been selling them very cheap to keep cashflow moving. I now need to sell a painting to raise money for a bulk collection of very small frames to increase my profit marging by 300%. It's the only way forward. If I don't increase my profits I'll get trapped in the day to day existence.

One postcard costs around 1 cent. 10 - 15 minutes per sketch. Frame €1. Sell for €4. A possible gross of €16 - €20/hour. A more realisable profit og €50/day. But, it is a lot of work for that money.

I have also ordered five small panoramic canvases to complete paintings of the Alhambra from Mirador San Nicolas whilst selling sketches. That could up my profits to €80/day. But, once again, there is always plenty to go wrong!

Mirador San Nicolas isn't actually a very good sales pitch. It's good for possibly four hours a day due to the fact that the heat puts the tourists off the climb after mornings and they don't return until late evening. No light to sell by although, a battery operated solution may be a good idea.

I could do with a good day. I still have a debt to clear at the hostal.


----------



## hammerntongues (May 18, 2006)

I`m hooked to the thread and look forward to each days developments , what may seem like every day stuff to you is great reading for us ,thanks for taking the time. 

You say that you plan to stay in the area for 3 years , have you considered the likely big difference in income during the quieter Winter months I realise your current location is not a mass tourist area but there is going to be change come Sept/Oct.


hasta luego..............


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 18, 2006)

hammerntongues said:
			
		

> I`m hooked to the thread and look forward to each days developments , what may seem like every day stuff to you is great reading for us ,thanks for taking the time.
> 
> You say that you plan to stay in the area for 3 years , have you considered the likely big difference in income during the quieter Winter months I realise your current location is not a mass tourist area but there is going to be change come Sept/Oct.
> 
> ...




Thanks! Good to know people are enjoying the thread.

In response to the ongoing work question; as soon as I'm set-up in a flat with internet I'll be doing more photography, exhibiting, a bit of web marketing work for people and keeping a regular Sunday evening pitch to sell paintings from. I don't want to give it up. It's very rewarding (not in the financial sense) when it goes well. I have no trouble finding work when I have the internet. 

I also have a new web-based art/photography project ready to launch that I'm sure is a winner. Should become self-funded and hopefully increase my own sales.


Back to the streets. Sketch, sketch, sketch. Sell, sell, sell.


----------



## Part 2 (May 18, 2006)

This thread continues to amaze me. I tried at first to read it in chunks but everytime there's a new post I have to check and see what's happening.

I'm sure many of us would have given up by now, it's inspirational to read how you're using the skills you have, constantly developing and adapting in order to survive and get to where you want to be. 

Did you find any spanish speakers to help you set up Paypal? I think it could be time well spent. If people are starting to link to this thread in blogs and whatever you never know where it could lead.

It sounds like you're enjoying it on the whole so I know you'll make it, best of luck.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 18, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Did you find any spanish speakers to help you set up Paypal? I think it could be time well spent. If people are starting to link to this thread in blogs and whatever you never know where it could lead.



Currently wondering whether the authorities check your address or, not for NIE applications. They probably don't. Any number on the system is better than none. Need NIE for spanish PayPal account.

Good day to day. Cleared €70. All has already been invested in new stock because a) I don't trust myself not to drift into bars all night long and b) I don't like roughing it with all me cash in pocket.

Met some english students here today. Good, interesting bunch. And, some lovelly lady painter from the UK thrust a fiver into my hand for nothing. God bless her.

I'm finally winning. A reliable sales routine mixed with time spent producing new stock and buying new supplies. A steep learning curve (even without the lingo thing) but, I think I'm there. 

The american students are already deserting. I need good money in the bank within three weeks!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 19, 2006)

First encounter with a bit of drunken agro last night   Some twats threw a half full Litre (big) bottle of beer at me whilst I was sleeping. Or, at least they thought I was sleeping. Luckily I wasn't. Bottle on head could well have been end of thread and end of everything. Fucking cowards wouldn't come within 30 yards of me when I got up.

I had been watching them all night. Kind of idiots that think it's big to wreck kiddies playgrounds and chuck anything that will smash or make a noise. You sort of tune in to these alert noises sleeping outside. Restless night - hostal will be money well spent tonight. Priority spend.

Have spent the morning sketching churches and orange trees. Plan to spend a further hour sketching courtyards whilst they're open to the public.

Noticed another new marquee going up on my regular pitch and lots of Policia Locale (the baddies as far as street traders are concerned). May ahve to find an alternative for the day but, it needs to be close - I'm expecting lots of return visits and regular customers today for my new line; beautiful little black and pale orange ink sketches in black and orange frames. They look really good  

--/ Someone remind me to explain the policing system here in Spain at some time in the future if I forget. It's not straightforward!


----------



## scathed (May 19, 2006)

You mean the Guardia Civil, Guardia National, Policia Local, Policia de trafico and every other contingency that they may have? They even have seperate stations! Best part is in the summer you see the marine policemen who walk around in their all whites (they look right nobs).

I have only read the first two pages of this thread and your last comment... looks like you have some faith in something. I know I don't have the balls to do it. I am too insecure.

However, art materials can be quite cheap out there... making it more of a possibility than it is here in London.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 19, 2006)

scathed said:
			
		

> However, art materials can be quite cheap out there... making it more of a possibility than it is here in London.



It's the cost of living in London that it is the problem. And, the fact that you wouldn't be allowed to work the way I am working now.


A good day so far (excepting that someone is trying to get me killed). Even the germans are buying. Cleared €40 this morning and need to rebuild stock for this evening. Looks like a nightly hostal bed is going to be affordable from now on and I will still be saving money.

TBH last nights episode has thrown me a little. I've already had the displeasure of meeting many fuckers here in Spain (english one's). My trust in people is a little low at the moment. Thankfully I'm meeting many good spanish people who are lending their support. There are good english people here also (have to say). 

An extra persistent god-botherer from the UK was even trying to spoil my morning today. Where's that thread in general about the Jehovas street preachers? They're all in bloody Spain, that's where they've gone.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 19, 2006)

Erm, I guess you may not be able to talk about it, but that doesn't sound ideal ... 




			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> A good day so far (excepting that someone is trying to get me killed).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 19, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Erm, I guess you may not be able to talk about it, but that doesn't sound ideal ...



 

No reason why I can't talk about it. More likely people just trying to scare me. Not sure.

Most testing day yet so far. I'm totally shagged. I look a total mess. Tiredness and heat taking there toll. I need to turn things around quickly.

Good morning. Not a good afternoon. High stress meant an expensive trip to the chemists. On the other hand, I did meet someone who gave me his telephone number in case I need it. He speaks very good english.

I'm getting the wrong kind of attention from all sides at the moment. Will try and post further details later but, I have to sort a bed out for tonight first. Way to dangerous at night.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 19, 2006)

Stay safe kid.

This isn't something that I'd ever do, but its interesting to live through others.


----------



## hiccup (May 19, 2006)

Maybe ask zenie if you can borrow her taser.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 19, 2006)

Okay, taken a few minutes and a beer to chill and think. This could be a long post!  

On the plus side; I have cash in hand and a saleable product.

On the downside; I don't have enough cash in hand to satisfy the hostal holding my belongings in lieu of debt and I have yet to find an affordable bed. Very clicky these hostal managers (and who can blame them).


Two things are worrying me:

1. The police (of any variety and size) have yet to ask even to see my passport. I am so obviously sleeping rough. I'm carrying a winter coat around with me and, today I look a mess (no shave for two days). They know my face, they know I'm selling on the street illegally. They quiz others. They haven't yet quizzed me. I suspect they are about to quiz me and possibly a bit more!

2. I had two ugly episodes last night. The more I think about the second episode the more certain I am that I nearly walked into a very obvious trap. Stupidity saved me  . There are two guys amongst the travelling (as in so called 'new age' travellers) bunch here that I suspect. In my experience the vast majority of travellers are good people. However, people travel for different reasons - some are simply on the run. They could well be reading Urban! They're trouble anyway. Many people live here on very little money. Crime is relatively low and trust is relatively high considering. These two are definitely wronguns and they're causing me greif.

It's all getting a bit complicated and more than anything I want a sleep, shower and shave. 


The guy who gave me his phone number will be getting a thank you call whether I need him or, not. Thank fuck for the gooduns in this world.


And, a quick note about the old guy who wanted me to paint pictures of churches; if my intuition and very bad spanish is correct, he was just after a cheap fuck  

That's all for now. I'm heading south for the night.


----------



## scathed (May 19, 2006)

I just read the Señor Pintor bit under your nick and thought you could go for something more pretentious like "El Artistá"

If you're very genuine about your art and your selling thereof... I could point you in the direction of Torremolinos; my dad is always interested in buying paintings, he'd probably put on lunch if he liked you and agreed on a commissioning.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 19, 2006)

scathed said:
			
		

> I just read the Señor Pintor bit under your nick and thought you could go for something more pretentious like "El Artistá"
> 
> If you're very genuine about your art and your selling thereof... I could point you in the direction of Torremolinos; my dad is always interested in buying paintings, he'd probably put on lunch if he liked you and agreed on a commissioning.




I like the sound of that. 

Thinking about taking a bus ride anyway. I need a break from this city for a few hours at least. 

PM me please.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 20, 2006)

A good nights sleep and a thorough wash and shave if not a shower. I feel so much better. I feel very, very good actually. I have more cash in my pocket than any previous Saturday morning and a bag full of stock that sells. I no longer think I'm going to get arrested or, killed. Rationality has returned  

Plan for the day; sketch until 10am. Visit the very cool little secondhand shop for new very cool T-shirt and trousers (I have ugly looking stains in the wrong places on my trousers - not good). Then catch the midday trade in Bib-Ramblas and probably spend most of the afternoon there. Late afternoon visit the sell everything shop for new underwear and, if I've sold enough, buy some decent sandles because my feet are turning into lumps of raw Iberian jamón. If I don't sell enough, new socks will have to do for now.

Then return to Bib-Rambla and possibly try a late Saturday at Mirador San Nicolas.

I've spotted a takeaway selling 'Pizza Pakistani'   You have to don't you. If that turns out to be a vegetable curry pizza I may well have found heaven.

The locals really like my little postcard sketches. That's very encouraging. Reinvigorated with sleep I now believe I'm only three weeks away from reaching my target. They make a very nice little souvenir in frames. I'm convinced I've found a regular earner to sell alongside more adventurous paintings.


----------



## BEARBOT (May 20, 2006)

its great you are carrying on with it..but remember put yr health and sanity and SAFETY first  dont neglect yrself to reach yr goal!

so you are hoping to rent a flat in granada in 3 weeks as long as yr stock keeps selling? sounds good..you could even rent out yr spare room in the flat to tourists 
as another money earner and undercut the hostels, there must be some shoestring travellers who woiuld be happy to pay 10 euro a night for a room? anyway thats for the future..

i REALLY hope that yr daily living expenses budget includes sleeping at the hostel..?
ANYONE would be paranoid that they were about to arrested or attacked when sleeping rough, it does leave you in a vulnerable position to be arrested or worse.

what about staying a few nights with the travellers you met who stay in the caves above the city, safety in numbers and all that..


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 20, 2006)

Advice above taken in  

It is a seriously dangerous way to live. I've come close to possible death on three occassions already and sleep deprivation can totally screw your mind.

I have a new plan for nightimes mind. I'm going to try sleeping on a night bus to somewhere, doing a painting/taking photographs, and then sleeping back. Hostal every other night. Should save a tenner a day (tourist season is well and truly underway - hostal prices are increasing).

The secondjand shop didn't have any cool clothes for me. I am now a very respectable, safe, middle aged spanish man wearing smart beige slacks and a blue/grey shirt. No more artist close to the edge look.

Sales are going well. I may even run out of stock before the weekend finishes. Spotted sandals for €16. They're mine tonight. Socks would have been €4 anyway so, they're only really costing me €12. I will be very normal and boring once more by the end of the day.

I'm getting great support from locals. All sketches sold this morning went to spanish people. Saturday evenings are usually good for me also. Off to buy food and drink ready to put in a solid 6 hours selling session (with a brief break to get my shoes).

Things look very encouraging. Think I've sussed it. Took me long enough mind!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 20, 2006)

Good news first; I came within a hairs breadth of cracking the €100/day barrier  

Came with a lot of help from locals.

The bad news; I would have cracked it if I had chanced another 15 minutes but, there is obviously a crackdown going on and I'm still not sure about my rights. All the nigerian CD sellers are packing up in discrete corners.

I think you can display and it's upto the police to prove you were selling. Not difficult. Especially as I have a bag full of price tags and I lost one the other day whilst police were about.

I have been told that they're more tolerant to hand made stuff than counterfeit or, cheap imported jewellery. I'm not so sure. So, I quit whilst I was winning. I can't afford to lose the stock I have at the moment.

No new sandals. The Zapateria is closed on Saturday afternoons. I've decided to wait until monday and stink the town out instead. My feet are now slowly stewing.

Going out with a bottle of beer and sketch block tonight to restock for tomorrow. If I'm going to maintain these sorts of sales I need to manage my hours very carefully and I'm very aware that to much sleep deprevation will not only fuck the mind but, will also fuck the body in time.

The guy who wanted me to paint churches returned again. I've changed my mind about him. I think he could be a genuine wannabe patron. He offered to wash my clothes for me   Dunno. We'll see what happens next.

Off to sketch Parque Garcia Lorca. It's a very modern park set infront of 9 story appartment blocks. It's very cool but, possibly not a seller.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 20, 2006)

Oh fucking hell. I think it's a holiday or, summat. I'm shit at keeping track of these saints days and stuff. The city is very busy and even the scummiest hostals are quoting €30 for one night. I can't bring myself to do that at the moment.

May try the night bus plan. A trip to the coast possibly. Or, possibly not.

I need a decent shower. They have showers on the beaches at Almeria. Perhaps an early morning swim followed by a shower followed by a sleep on the coach back in time for midday trade?

Dunno. The bars look very inviting tonight. 

My feet are sore as fuck. Salt water is good for sore feet isn't it?

Bus to Almeria and back is probably about €30 mind. 

Am I thinking out aloud or, talking to myself? Anyone listening?

Malaga? Torremolinos? Nerja? The mountains maybe?


----------



## hiccup (May 21, 2006)

People are listening  I think people are probably worrying a bit too. Take care of yourself matey.


----------



## BEARBOT (May 21, 2006)

it would be great if you could find a FREE or perhaps just a few euro a night in 
contribution place in granada.shame no-one local or expats can help you out with this ...after all u could help them out with a bit of cash..30 euro for a hostel sounds crazy, i paid far less than that but it was winter(in that moroccan style hostel place)

sleeping rough isnt good and im not so sure about this night bus idea..good luck whatever you do
but why dont you try contacting the travellers in the caves(provided u feel they are alright)offer to buy them some food for a place to kip.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2006)

No need to worry people. I'm not taking anymore chances even if I am sleeping rough. There are safe places. I may rent a room in a private house if they'll accept 2 weeks payment in advance rather than a full month.

Went to the bus station this morning to check out times and prices. I'm still tempted to give this a go. No doubt I'll fall asleep and end up in Barcelona or, somehwere 10 hours away.

When I went to the bus station I stumbled across a huge mega sunday market with loads of sandals   €10 buys a pair of very comfortable, durable, quality leather, black sandals. My feet are saying 'thank you'. They feel alive, fresh, invigorated, naked and vulnerable. Give them a day and they'll start moaning about being neglected for so long. My trusty old boots have been binned. They served me very well for over two years. I'll be buying more come winter.

€3 buys a pair of comfortable summer trousers with lots of pockets. €3 buys a pack of six pairs of cotton socks.

I can see this will become a weekly Sunday morning trip. Loads of stuff there I like the look of but, aren't exactly essential at the moment. Saw a large black canvas shoulder bag. Perfect for my sketches, frames and all painting and drawing materials.

I've picked up a commission to paint a picture of someone's house for €50. Hopefully more will follow. It's nice easy work from a photograph that can be completed anywhere.

Got loads of sleep last night. Mostly drunken coma like sleep but, sleep nonetheless.

Hoping to collect €40 this evening. I have just four frames left. I need to re-stock at the sell everything shop tomorrow morning.

Just to recap; I am sketching on blank index cards bought for €1/100 with OHP marker pens and a black rollerball. Frames are 80 cents. Selling at €5 to clear a €4 profit for 10 minutes work. I'm also selling sketches without frames for €2 or €3. Even though I say it myself, they are beautiful little things and they're selling as fast as the little tile off-cuts sold.

Picking up occassional commissions as I go and completing small panoramas of the Alhambra in acryllic on canvas to sell at €30 a time. I'm sure I can average €80 a day like this. That's €560 a week cash in hand   And, it's lovelly work.


----------



## extra dry (May 21, 2006)

good to think positive stan, should work out alright for you.  if you give your clothes to that guy to wash, you may never see them again, maybe.


----------



## jms (May 21, 2006)

Yay.  

nice to see you so optimistic, money-wise.

got some good feedback on dA about it


----------



## scathed (May 21, 2006)

I wonder if you could make your blank index cards into post cards. Would be interesting to see the result. Admittedly you can't sell them for as much.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 22, 2006)

See the crazy pintor Inglesé - muy rapido. Muy bueno. Could be a Van Gogh you know.


Word is spreading that I am actually a profesional and successful artist and photographer from London. Caught in limbo (they say that in Spain also) and in need of dinero - an opportunity to grab yourself a bargain that will be worth a small fortune in ten years time.

My spanish is just about good enough for some more subtle marketing.

Out all night. Sketching the Alhambra at dawn (I've already sold over 30 Alhambra sketches). It is what Granada is all about as far as the tourists are concerned.

Many students are buying before they return home. I have about 10 regular local buyers who drop by as they're passing. Tourists make up about 30% of my sales. I need to win before I exhaust the local market. Constant new lines may become essential.

Plan for the day; sell, sell, sell until 5.30pm when I go to the sell everything shop to re-stock on frames. Hoping hostal prices have dropped a bit after the weekend (I doubt it mind) but, will pay €30 for a bed and shower if I have to - totally shagged.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 22, 2006)

The old guy who wants me to paint churches dropped by again. I think he is genuinely just giving me a bit of support - he always buys something and gives me a brief spanish lesson. Lots of good people in this city.

And, some bad...

I do need to be careful now. There are a few guys who watch me very carefully when I'm selling in Bib-Rambla and Plaza Nueva. Watching how much cash I'm taking. One of them tracked me down to my favourite tapas bar the other night. Problem is that selling goes well into the night way after the banks are closed. Pretty sure the trouble the other night was from these guys. Basically trying to get me to run down a blind alley. Romanian guys as skint and desperate for cash as I am but, with a very different set of morals.

Speaking of which, I really need to clear some hostal debt!

Lots of flyers on telephone boxes for rooms to rent now the students are beginning to leave. Some in english.

Hopefully I can sort out temporary accommodation very soon.

Don't worry about the muggers. I'm not nearly as stupid as I let people think I am and I've walked this city so much I know how to lose people and where the safe places are. Best stay off the vino tinto


----------



## mrkikiet (May 22, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Lots of flyers on telephone boxes for rooms to rent now the students are beginning to leave. Some in english.
> 
> Hopefully I can sort out temporary accommodation very soon.


try loquo.com. i guess they have a listings section for granada, they do for most spanish cities, ther is normally stuff on there as well.


----------



## babymoongeese (May 22, 2006)

Stay safe and positive Stanley - you are an inspiration


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 22, 2006)

Time for a price increase I think  

Come and get them while they're still affordable people. The crazy english guy is going places - you all know it. See his dedication. The man is obsessed with your beautiful little city.


I am actually making big in-roads. If I had arrived in Granada with plenty of spend I could well have ended up meeting nobody and not learning the lingo. I am meeting loads of people and progressing very nicely with my spanish. Not just meeting people but, meeting the right people as far as I'm concerned. The desperate artist of just a week ago is now succeeding. He's smart, he's selling, he's enjoying Granada. A small display of money (posh slacks, new leather sandlas, quality shirt - not a lot but, these things are relative. To come back from the gutter impresses) gets results.

Big display of frames is called for tomorrow. I've been circulating just four at a time today for the sake of bluffing those to interested in my takings. Big sales tomorrow and I have no need to worry about staying out all night for a while.

It's quite cold this evening. Yeah - look at them all now in their T-shirts and shorts. Not laughing anymore are you. 'Be Prepared', that's my moto and I've got a lovelly warm coat


----------



## scathed (May 22, 2006)

Will you still say that in July/August?


----------



## Paul Russell (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear it's going well.

This thread is so amazing that if I hadn't seen the photos, I would be beginning to suspect it was all a hoax, and Stanley was typing it all from his penthouse flat in Chelsea.

Anyway, good luck and take care...





			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I am actually making big in-roads. If I had arrived in Granada with plenty of spend I could well have ended up meeting nobody and not learning the lingo. I am meeting loads of people and progressing very nicely with my spanish. Not just meeting people but, meeting the right people as far as I'm concerned. The desperate artist of just a week ago is now succeeding. He's smart, he's selling, he's enjoying Granada. A small display of money (posh slacks, new leather sandlas, quality shirt - not a lot but, these things are relative. To come back from the gutter impresses) gets results.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2006)

Relatively hassel free night. I did get woken by the police for the second time though. That may well raise an alarm.

Shared very early morning coffees with a bunch of big lady prostitutes from Poland. These things happen when you live this sort of life   Very entertaining.

I have exhausted the supply of 10cm x 15cm frames. Not a huge problem but, a nuisance. Need to source a suitable alternative. I'm also not to sure I'm going to get away with selling from my regular pitch for much longer. I need to have a contingency plan at the ready.

I'm thinking about putting some flyers up and getting my mobile topped-up now I can just about communicate confidently in spanish. Paintings from photographs - houses, portraits, pets etc etc. Tacky but, I'm in no position to be choosy. Also plan to approach a few shops and get spanish PayPal account sorted within two weeks. I am now able to get my NIF number and enter the spanish system proper.

All cash is invested in new stock. I need to turn it into €200 within three days!


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2006)

Keep up the good work Stan and stay outta trouble! buena suerte!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2006)

Double clicked. Repeated post.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2006)

Doubled my prices and sketches are selling just as quickly  

And, I've found a new supply of frames. The wind is a bit of a problem today. For the sake of profit and displaying in the wind it makes sense to reinvest every penny as quickly as possible. Afternoon plan is to sketch, sketch, sketch until 5.30pm when I can buy new frames. Then I'm going to sell, sell, sell in Plaza Neuva from 6pm - 8pm and then either Bib-Ramblas or, Mirador San Nicolas until my head falls off.

Met a spanish guy here who lived in London for five years. He's told me where there's a hostal that always charges €15/night. That is good news!

A stunningly beautiful student from Gdansk who bought sketches on Sunday returned today to see if I had any new ones. I realised that I had sold all new sketches since Sunday. I must be improving.

People are pasting flyers for flats all over the place at the moment. Hope I don't miss the boat.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2006)

Yellow pens have run out so, I'm taking a one hour siesta until the office supplies shop opens.

May as well take the time to explain the spanish system. In short, if you are a student, working legally or, a pensioner that has paid into the spanish system or, does not intend to collect from the spanish system you do not need a residents permit (new law passed very recently). All I need is an NIE number to set myself up as a professional artist/photographer. For an NIE number, I need a permanent address (which may be sorted for the sake of officialdom).

The residencia application is a nightmare that I was keen to avoid. 

Hopefully, I'm just a couple of weeks away from earning proper money.


----------



## fractionMan (May 23, 2006)

Sounds like you're going places


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're going places



I fancy a trip to Gdansk if the women all look like that   Although every polish person I speak to here tells me Krakow is the city for artists.

Long term plan is to travel from here. Perfect base; international airport, ferry to Africa not far away, best place to learn spanish for S.American trips, cheap living and plenty of people to rent your pad whilst you're away.


----------



## scathed (May 23, 2006)

Argentina is by far the nicest country to visit! I thoroughly enjoyed it last year, although I'd not suggest you tried doing what you're doing in Spain.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2006)

scathed said:
			
		

> Argentina is by far the nicest country to visit! I thoroughly enjoyed it last year, although I'd not suggest you tried doing what you're doing in Spain.



Everyone tells me Argentina is the place to visit. Especially Buenos Aires. 

The temperature range by day here is huge. Can almost drop by 30 degrees from peak to low. Quite fresh again this evening.

I have reached the point where many of the homeless recognise me and know I'm sleeping rough myself. Some probably know where. The biggest risk I'm taking is posting here! I'm looking for a hostal bed tonight.

Have an appointment tomorrow with a souvenir shop. Plan to sell in the morning and then see what the souvenir shop has to offer. I now have a fairly reliable income. However, I'm spending far to much time outdoors  

Plenty of flats and rooms available. Just a matter of selling as quickly as possible. You never know, I may even still get paid for my real work. Or, sell a photograph. One thing's for sure, it's going to be very difficult convincing prospective landlords that I have the money!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2006)

No bed!

I have a very tough and very dodgy night ahead of me. I'm shagged. Totally. Physically exhausted although my mind still seems to be coping.

I had no idea just how many homeless people there were in this city. Seems they all knew about me though. I am being tailed not in an ominous way but, in a way where others see hope. I'm still coping on the streets but, I haven't had to cope for to long. I'm relatively clean. I have food. I have drink. I have cigarettes. I have money. There are plenty of people here who have none of those unless they get lucky begging or, find a fellow homeless person who got lucky. The vast majority of homeless people are not homeless because they're ex-murderers or, violent people. Far from it. The majority are broken souls. Very sad and very vulnerable people who switch off with booze or, whatever is available. They're harmless.

Other people are not harmless. The sort who take it upon themselves to police the streets the way they want to police them. Tossers. Cunts. Bigots. The kind of people who screwed me into this situation in the first place. Be very careful what you say on the web!

I know how to stay safe for the night and I know I'm sorted tomorrow. It's just going to be a fucking hard one.

This post could go on forever. I'm going to cut it short and come back to explain in full later. It is a very small world we live in. 

Priority number one: food and sustanence. Kebab or, falafel? I can't track down where I saw the sign for the Pizza Pakistani which is a bloody shame cos I really, really, want one NOW.

-- some posts may go a bit mellow and deep from now on (the lifting yourself above your fellow man is the very difficult bit) but, don't worry people, I'm on top of everything. Inevitably some of the people I've met on the streets I will leave behind. Some have already 'disappeared'. The tougher characters I will no doubt bump into for months or, years yet. 

Hasta Mañana!


----------



## Cerisa (May 23, 2006)

good luck


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 24, 2006)

Right. Got that one out of my system. Seems to be the way I deal with crap situations. Shut them out and don't think about it until the thing is sorted. Then have a huge sulk.

Freezing last night. No sleep at all. I'm totally wrecked now. However, I have totally sold out today already. Supplying a small gift shop and caught the early trade at Mirador San Nicolas. I'm sorted for a bed and now I'm off to make myself a huge cheese and onion salad to clean me blood.

It gets better. I have also picked up two commissions. The house picture came through and someone has given me a huge bronze tile to draw an Alhambra panorama on. I'm really going to enjoy that.

And better. I have also been asked to supply a shop with more small tile pictures of a local church. They even supply Grenadian Blanco tiles.

Pretty much sorted for a while and well on my way to more ongoing work. Some good people here are looking after me  

Put myself through some right shit there but, it looks to have paid off. You want work in a new city where you know no one and don't even speak the language very well, then you have to get noticed. Be seen. Be seen doing good stuff.

A new genius artist has found his way to Granada  

I'm respectable and clean once more courtesy of the little second hand shop. I now wear a smart pale blue cotton shirt with very comfortable dark blue jeans and my new black sandals.

Extremely hard work that called on some unkown talent and resources but, I think I'm almost there and I timed it perfectly for finding a flat privately and cutting out the agents one month fee.

May sleep for a day and a half now!


----------



## scathed (May 24, 2006)

You know, the church tends to still look after poor weiry travellers. Get a crucifix and in times of sorrow and such-like get your little saviour out from under your shirt, knock on the door of a big church and bleed your story out to the priests... they love to give sympathy and hospitality. Language barriers make your story last longer 

I have to come over in July (another court case). I may rent a bike and ride up to see you in Granada... long way off yet but I'll keep you posted on that


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 24, 2006)

scathed said:
			
		

> You know, the church tends to still look after poor weiry travellers. Get a crucifix ...



I have little paintings and sketches of churches instead   I'll take charity if I have to. Tiredness has just hit me. I'm going to get every euros worth out of that bed.

Absolutley no doubt that this is playing a part in some recent sales. Some guy even asked me if I had faith. My reply? "I remain open minded". 

However, students and tourists are buying purley because they like them. A german guy bought four this morning. My faith in germans art appreciation is returning. Or, perhaps he just saw how utterly wrecked I was and thought death could not be far away - a wise short term investment.

TBH, if people pay I don't really care what their motives are. If it helps them get to heaven then I've done my bit to help them. Seems fair to me.


----------



## jms (May 24, 2006)

Theres something very down and out in paris and london about this thread these days


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2006)

I slept solidly for 14 hours without the aid of booze. I feel thoroughly cleansed inside and out (I ate five whole raw onions yesteday - I possibly smell a little odd today but, my vital organs will appreciate it).

I'm off to complete the panorama of the Alhambra on a huge bronzed tile (about 3ft x 1ft) with OHP pens and a liquid paper pen. Finished piece to be framed behind glass.

I will also complete a few sketches to sell to tourists as I go.

Religion is a big part of life and culture even amongst the young in Spain. The main difference between the english and spanish catholic church goers I've met here is that the spanish are just good people who don't need to be told how to treat fellow people and the english just go to church to be forgiven. Perhaps I've just met the wrong type of english church goer here? Actually, I have met one decent english catholic church goer here but, he was only visiting for a few days.

Philosophising (sp?) about different beliefs, different cultures, different values etc is all very well. The common ground in every western society is that you have to earn a crust. You need money to look after yourself. So, for the time being my focus is on cash. I'll consider all the other stuff after I've got myself sorted.

¡Hasta luego!


----------



## scathed (May 25, 2006)

Sadly from my experience of the Spanish, they're adopting more of our "civilized" ways as time progresses. I wish this was not the case. I am myself half Spanish and it is a great influence in my life, however I represent all that is bad and banal about what Spain is becoming, and at times I feel ashamed of what I am.

Keep up the good work mate, I definitely need to go to that court case in early July, I'll let you know if I'm coming up to see you.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2006)

Life is very nice once again. Plenty of work. Enough cash. A regular bed.

Emails from clients moaning about work that should have been sent ages ago is about all that was annoying about today so far. An easy collect of €80 and the whole evening yet to play for.

Completing more tile pictures of the Alhambra tonight. Think I've found a varnish that will waterprrof them so that they can be sold via souvenir shops.

Everything looks good for the future.


----------



## jms (May 25, 2006)

Thats good to hear 
Keep going


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2006)

Threatening rain seemed to put the punters off visiting Mirador San Nicolas (and many regulars were missing. Slightest hint of rain and they go into hiding) so, I quit for the day €105 up.

Finally got to try a Pizza Pakistani  

This is so funny. There are no other choices of pizza. Just vegetarian or, meat pizza pakistani. So, I went for the vegetable option. Turns out to be nothing more than a bland vegetable pizza with chillies. Tomatoe, mushroom, onion, olives and chillies. Had to ask why a 'pizza pakistani'? Because it's stronger with the chillies apparently. Disappointing. The meat option was chicken and goat.

My new hostal room has TV and bathroom so, I'm going indulge in my very own private facilities for showering, shaving and crapping in uninterrupted peace. May even watch some TV.

Plenty of work lined-up for tomorrow.

If things continue this way I will be very happy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 26, 2006)

Finally I've solved the problem of waterproofing tiles. An expensive aerosol of polyurethene varnish. Good news for ongoing business with souvenir shops.

One shop is supplying me with small (5" x5") Grenadian tiles (local white tiles with a simple blue decorative border) which I am sketching pictures of churches, the Alhambra and other notable scenes on for €5 a go. They sell in the shop for €10 (hopefully). Could turn out to be regular bread and butter for two hours work a day.

Time for a price increase on my sketches. Small framed postcard sketches are now selling in souvenir shops for €12 a go (I get €6) so, I can't really go undercutting on the streets. I now sell small framed sketches whilst I paint for €12.

Plan to paint a nightime scene of the Alhambra this evening. From 9.30pm onwards the fort and palaces are lit. Great for contrast and constant light. The sunlight changes very quickly so, a nightime scene will actually be easier to complete.

Sales target for the day:

6 x tiles sketches (€30)
2 x framed sketches (€24)
6 x postacrd sketches (€18)

Total €72.


----------



## extra dry (May 26, 2006)

in a couple of months you will have to employ some people to do the extra work, glad to hear it is running smoothly and you have the shops on board.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 26, 2006)

Shops are stocked for the weekend (at least).

I completed four small tile sketches this morning and could have sold them all twice over. They are money! I have to source some small tiles. I'm taking the afternoon off to visit out of town stores in the hope that I can find something suitable. Now I have the varnish I can comfortably sell eight a day whilst the shops tick over.

I'd almost forgotten how popular they are.

Taken €35 so far today. Costs are comfortably cleared. Plan is to stock up for a long evening of selling in Mirador San Nicolas.

Apparently 'una chica rubio' was looking for me this morning. Have a feeling I know who it was and I'm so damed disappointed that she didn't find. Nevermind.

€1 bus ride to the out of town superstores...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 26, 2006)

... Marathon trek through the suburbs in the midday sun. Finally found a supplier of perfect little tiles. Quite beautiful little things in their own right with a very tangible value. Add a little intrinsic imagination and ink and they're easily good for a tenner each. Only problem is I can't have them until Monday. May well have made a mistake here but, it is a gamble I had to make. Ordered loads of the little things and had to pay in advance. With all cash banked and inaccessible until Monday I have left myself with nothing more than pens and sketch block plus €3.60 to get me through the weekend. Top selling form is called for.

I need to sell at least four sketches this evening to stock-up on frames to sell Saturday and Sunday. Not an easy task but, far from impossible. If I get through to Monday I am definitely home and dry.


----------



## scathed (May 26, 2006)

"Una chica rubia"  unless it was un chico.. 

Give her ten shillings worth mate.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 26, 2006)

scathed said:
			
		

> "Una chica rubia"  unless it was un chico..
> 
> Give her ten shillings worth mate.



Perhaps it was un chico rubio   TBH, I was only interested in the money  

I WANT MY FUCKING TILES!!! I can turn them into gold in five minutes. Bored with little framed sketches.

Quit for the day ready for an early start tomorrow. My quality buyers seem to be the early risers visiting San Nicolas whilst it's cool and quiet. Exactly the way I like to enjoy.

Just seen some great German character dowsing around with a coat hanger   Complete with old rangefinder in tan leather case, big Sherlock Holmes loopy pipe, tweed hat and matching jacket. Dowsing around in a very matter of fact way and then photographing the bits  where the water was found. Seemed sane enough in every other way. If you want to find water Granada is definitely the place to come I guess. Each to their own and I'm in no position to be critical anyway!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 27, 2006)

€3.60 and a few sketches now turned into 12 frames and enough cheese and onion snadwiches and fruit to avoid hunger over the weekend (and a big bar of chocolate for energy or, summat).

€8+ still in pocket. Off to Mirador San Nicolas to sketch and sell. Provided I cover my hostal expenses this weekend I will be happy. I know next week is going to be very fruitful! However, I still have the potential to clear a big profit before Monday.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 27, 2006)

Slow tick-over day. I've sold plenty of unframed sketches so, I'm off round town doing impromptu nightime scribbles whilst toking on a handful of quality smoke someone gave me and sipping a cheapo vino tinto from Coviran.

It's a beautiful night for enjoying. A night off at last.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 27, 2006)

Sat down with a joint and a bottle of beer in Plaza Neuva. Started sketching and left a few pics on display. Within 10 minutes I pick up two commissions 50% deposit paid  

One house. One family portrait. €300 for two days work whilst selling sketches and tiles next week. Things are beginning to get very good indeed!

Return customers who bought paintings a few weeks ago. I fucking love this city I tell you. Love it.

Currently wondering if I can get away with opening a 1 litre cheapo vino tinto in this EasyEverything like Telefonica hell hole of a mega internet cafe??? I NEED a social life and I NEED it quickly.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 28, 2006)

Very hot and very humid today. I'm spending far to much time escaping the sun in internet cafes and bars.

Very good early morning. Collected €30. I have to meet the guy who wants his family portrait done this evening to collect a photograph. I'm beginning to brick it. No idea if I'm up to the job and I've already committed myself. Hoping it doesn't turn out to be four days work instead of the two I've quoted for.

On the other hand, if it goes well I could get many more. Would be worth €150 a day cash in hand.

Sunday evening is my regular client eveing. I hope. Tomorrow I get my tiles. I have a stack of work lined up for next week and the weeks are already way to short. I need to adjust my time management!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 29, 2006)

Yay! Got me tiles. Loads of them. ¡Muchos azulejos!.

With a guarenteed collect of €50 this evening I can concentrate on sketching tiles all day and building stock. I'm off for a tostada de tomtate and then a long, long sketching session. Varnish tiles tonight ready for a bumper sales day tomorrow. I hope.


----------



## elcuadroentero (May 29, 2006)

Go Stan.

Hope the dinero rolled in!
May your varnish be quick dryin.

24hr art challange is more than 2 months now, all power to the artisto!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 30, 2006)

2 months going on 3! I should really be settled in a flat by now.

I now have about 20 tile sketches to sell. However, there is a little council van parked on my pitch this morning and I suspect it's not coincidental.

Overslept this morning. Didn't wake until 11. I need to find another pitch to put my wares on good display.

'Tile sketches by professional english artists me. Only €10'.

I sold two last night without really trying and Monday evenings always seem to be very quiet. I know they sell, it's just a matter of reaching potential customers. I may try Mirador San Nicolas.

I still need to increase my profits. Hostal fees are getting higher (I have a bed for two more nights at current hostal. It's very busy and rooms are now difficult to find for weekends). But, there are lots of rooms in shared houses available from €160/month.

Still haven't collected photograph for family portrait. The guy keeps forgetting - not a good sign.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 30, 2006)

Tiles are selling well  

I'm onto a winner with these. May have to increase prices tomorrow. They're  'different' as well as being beautiful little sketches and objects in their own right.

Guy for the family portrait is now taking the piss. I'm just going to refuse to do it for him. May even have to park up outside his shop all day and clear €300 tax free right under his nose.

Need to replenish stock so, it's an earlt start tomorrow. No more sleeping in till 11. That was bad.


----------



## hiccup (May 30, 2006)

Do you reckon you could sell enough all year round? Or would you not have enough tourists at some point?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 31, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Do you reckon you could sell enough all year round? Or would you not have enough tourists at some point?



I think it's feasable. If I continue down this route I'll probably buy a couple of stands to display outside shops. Four good shops should provide enough income to survive year round. Commissions and the like would provide extra income. Photography exhibitions would hopefully pay for trips away.

€300 in one day is an 'exageration'. I've comfortably taken €80 so far today without selling to hard. I hope to collect another €40 during this evening. I think that represents an average day but, they are very long days (12 - 14 hours).

Also picked up a small commission to provide room plaques for a small hotel. Each room named after an area or, landmark in Granada. I need to source the right size tiles though. Still, should be €40 for a couple of hours work.

It is workable but, by no means a straightforward paint and sell operation. Still enjoying greatly but, need to sort out a bed for the weekend!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2006)

Rained off this morning! Spain in June  

A small dilema today. To varnish or, not to varnish? The fact that the tiles aren't waterproof is definitely putting some people off. They also need to be waterproof for shops. But, it's an 8 hour drying operation - virtually a whole day of non-saleable sticky stock.

I have actually now found proper waterproof pens. Sakura Identipens. Look shit and very expensive but, they work. Double ended marker pens (medium and fine tips).

Looks like the hotel commission requires another out of town trip for tiles. I need to order more small tiles anyway. That job will have to wait until Monday. I still can't find a bed for Friday and Saturday nights. Weekend trips here are very popular.

I'm going to try and reach a 7 day target of €800. It is possible with a bit of luck, and if I get there I'll have more than enough to move into a flat. Very early morning starts to build up stock and long days selling. A big ask but, possible.

--/ Aaargh! Mas lluve.

And, an ugly reaction between black ink and polyurethene varnish. Effecto especial posible?

Things are not good today.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a box of these:







sat on my desk. They seem pretty waterproof. Any good to you?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I have a box of these:
> 
> ...Any good to you?



No good for tiles. But, nice pens.

Polyurethene varnish was a disaster. 20 tiles ruined. Far from waterproofing, it created a sort of removable transfer. Peel off the coating of varnish and the sketch comes clean off the tile with it. A days work and €14 down the drain  

Live and learn. Onwards and upwards. At least I've found some decent pens.

I have also found a bed for all but Tomorrow night. I'll just stay out if I don't get lucky.

And, I found a campsite. A campsite in the city suburbs! This place is totally mad. It's a proper campsite (circa 1976) complete with bar, amusements, redundant swimming pool and play area etc. It's sort of got stuck in the past whilst roads and traffic islands, offices, supermarkets and appartment block after appartment block grew up around it. It's fantastic. Totally fucking mad. I have to buy a cheap tent and give it a go.

I've ordered a new box of tiles but, can't source any for the hotel commission. It's still raining so, it looks like I'll have to write the day off. An expensive day and I've picked-up some sort of ear infection. My left ear is clogging up with blood all the time. Fucking horrible and annoying.

I need a good day tomorrow. Perhaps a commission will turn up this evening. You never know.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 2, 2006)

would that be the Serria Navarda campsite oppersite a huge supermarket, stayed there in 2001 with a couple of mates, it is quite good but busy in summer.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 2, 2006)

You've doubtless done this already, but a quick Google for Granada campsites comes up with:

Camping Maria Eugenia
Ctra.Granada-Malaga (A92) A 3 Kms. De Granada
18000 Granada
Granada	Tel:+34 958200606
No email address available 	

Camping Los Alamos
"Ctra.A-329, Km.5 Entre Granada Y Sta.Fe"
18320 Granada
Granada	Tel:+34 958208479
No email address available 	

Camping Sierra Nevada
"Avda.De Madrid, 107"
18000 Granada
Granada





			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> And, I found a campsite. A campsite in the city suburbs! This place is totally mad. It's a proper campsite (circa 1976) complete with bar, amusements, redundant swimming pool and play area etc. It's sort of got stuck in the past whilst roads and traffic islands, offices, supermarkets and appartment block after appartment block grew up around it. It's fantastic. Totally fucking mad. I have to buy a cheap tent and give it a go.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 2, 2006)

It's the Camping Sierra Nevada site on Avda.De Madrid. So out of place and so funny. I've never come across a campsite in a city before. This one is a short walk from the bus station and only about a 15 minute walk from the old bullring. You walk out of the bar expecting a beach only to find a very busy, six lane traffic island and a view towards Aldi and a drive thru McDonalds to your left or, a view towards a huge superstore and Big King to your right. It's like camping on the edge of a housing estate in Milton Keynes (with added sunshine).

Mission for the day; get two 20x20 tiles cut into four 20x10 tiles. It's all to complicated. I just want to sit down and sketch and sell for 10 hours. 

Good news is that the hostal had a late cancellation so, my bed is sorted for tonight.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 2, 2006)

It looks cool from its website -- swimming pool and supermarket.

Individual tent - 4.45 euros plus 5 euros per person, I _think_ (dodgy Spanish).




			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> It's the Camping Sierra Nevada site on Avda.De Madrid. So out of place and so funny


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 2, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> It looks cool from its website -- swimming pool and supermarket.
> 
> Individual tent - 4.45 euros plus 5 euros per person, I _think_ (dodgy Spanish).




  Just looked at the website. Barely recognisable. Just about the only angle of shot that would make it look OK.

Still, I'm going to enjoy a week there soon  


Stunningly gorgeous germans in town today. Germans are back in favour - they're buying and I even met two german physics students sketching the other day. First time they had tried it and they had a really nice day. Excellent.

Walked out of the internet cafe this morning and bumped into some builders laying a tiled floor. Professionally cut tiles in return for a couple of cigarettes.

Have completed commission for hotel but, I'm a bit nervous about getting paid because I forgot to take a deposit. We'll see what happens.

Varnish is actually very good. Just me being impatient. It needs a good 12 hours to dry properly. Down to my last four tiles - no more until Monday. May have to return to framed sketches to keep me busy over the weekend. Unless the guy at the mini market finally comes up with the promised commission.

Friday night and I have cash and a bed. Gonna get wasted


----------



## jms (Jun 2, 2006)

I never get bored of reading this


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 2, 2006)

Trollied.  And, I haven't spent a penny. People just keep giving me stuff. 'Hey, artist - have a smoke', 'hey friend have a litre of vino tinto for free'. 

Walked up the mountain for early evening. Above the caves and above San Miguel Alto. Fucking beautiful watching the sunset over the city and the Alhambra. Swifts come out, then the bats. Beautiful, beautiful colours and a million miles away from the hubub of the city. If I make one singñle recommendation to anyone it is; go climb a mountain in summer with a bottle of wine or, summat in hand and watch the world wake up after sunset. Wherever, it's fucking stunning.

The caves are interesting but, I'm going to leave them alone here for a number of reasons. The campsite is even more interesting. I think an Urban mini weekend fest should happen there soon. They're so fucking wrong they're right! Love the place. best thing I've discovered in Granada so far. Cheap Ryan Air, cheap bus and you're there in 3 hours!!!

Off for a big fat spliff in me bed. Without company but, it ain't a disappointment tonight. Lovelly, lovelly days.


----------



## elcuadroentero (Jun 3, 2006)

honest stan,
tells it like it is,
of that there can be no doubt!


----------



## jms (Jun 3, 2006)

that sounds like a truly excellent evening




			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Trollied.  And, I haven't spent a penny. People just keep giving me stuff. 'Hey, artist - have a smoke', 'hey friend have a litre of vino tinto for free'.


----------



## kakuma (Jun 3, 2006)

respect to you 

this is the best blog i've ever read


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh dear. Poorly, poorly, poorly. Sweaty hangover. That'll teach me. Don't want to think to much about the quantity of booze consumed last night. Beautiful night mind. An incredible view from the top of those mountains. For a couple of hours I was back in the Welsh borders on an August evening with a bottle of wine on top of Brown Clee.

I have bought:
1. A tin of lighter fluid from the sell everything shop for cleaning spoiled tiles.
2. A shoulder bag from the second hand shop. Grey and black with a tacky Pizza Hut logo  
3. A seriously expensive and new shirt from the second hand shop for just €2. Quality clothing item in bright white with blue pin stripes.

I am now possibly the uncoolest artist in the world.

Plan for the day - take it easy in the heat. I've bought a postcard view of the Albyzin from the Alhambra (framed by an ornate window). I'm going to sit in the shade and sketch a few tiles from the postcard and sell this evening in Plaza Neuva.

The mini market guy who wants a painting kept going on about an article in a magazine about Ghengis Khan last night. No idea what he wants. Perhpas I'll find out tonight


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2006)

Struggling today. Paying the price for last nights excesses. Completed just six tile sketches. I have about 10 to display this evening. If mini market guy comes up with a commission and I sell five tiles I'll be more than happy.

Big King and Coke = €5.60.

Chorizzo bocadillo and beer = €2.20.

I don't get it. It's the shittest Burger King around. It stinks. The bogs flood into the restaraunt and still idiots pay to eat there. Why?


There's an american singer/guitarist here who I often bump into. Just seen her sticking flyers for a gig on Monday night with her performance partner so, that's my Monday evening booked. She bought a sketch so, I buy a ticket for her gig. She is actually a very nicehappy person. I'm sure it will be worth going to.

As for tonight; I want a quiet one. Need to be fit to sketch, sketch, sketch and sell, sell, sell tomorrow. May visit the campsite bar to check it out for weekend atmosphere   But, only if I clear €50 in sales/commissions this evening.

Think I need a beer or, summat. And a huge onion salad.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 4, 2006)

Morning routine was a big fucked today. Went to my regular cafe for a con leche y tostada only to find it completely gutted. Thoroughly burnt out. Don't think anyone was hurt. It was a nice little place run by an old lady who gave good service for good prices. Shame.

What a difference a shave and a crisp white shirt makes. Even the gypsies are trying to sell me heather again! Things are definitely on the up. 

Off to Mirador San Nicolas to sell and sketch this afternoon. I have a few more spoiled tiles to clean and sketch. Could realise €80 today if I'm lucky and the mini market guy is bringing photos this evening. Still not sure what he wants or, if he's genuine.

I need to make time for a laundrette tomorrow. Mondays are usually quiet for sales so, I plan to wash my clothes, collect new box of tiles and sketch in the afternoon to build up stock and visit the Tarantula bar to see the american duo perform. Can't believe how quickly the days are passing.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 4, 2006)

What a difference a shave and a crisp white shirt makes!

Didn't go down to well amongst the hippys and drop-outs at Mirador San Nicolas  

Big moan about the fucking cunting american fucking waster who repeatedly let her dog run over my tiles smashing two. Like she hadn't just watched me clean, draw and carefully display them. Fucking lazy, smelly, unclean fucking hippy yanky bitch woman. She's gonna get trouble.  Just passing through town so, she thinks it's a good idea to get a dog   I really, really, do not like that woman. She fucking stinks as well. Jealous bitch.

And, the local 14 year old fuckwits who think it's clever to pull a knife on me. Don't ever fucking do that again. I was so very close to not walking away without saying anything.

And, the cunt who threw their chewing gum down on the ground I was sitting on. Luckily I spotted it this time.

Jealous fucking cunting tossers the lot of them.

There are some good folk there also  

Some good people from South America and a French girl who travels around selling jewellery and stuff she makes. Says she's ready to head for an unspoilt part of the coast.

Took €25 before I got sick of the hippiness of the place. Will sketch and sell in Plaza Neuva this eveing. Clean white shirts go down better there.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 4, 2006)

Okay. I've calmed down a bit now  

Ended the day €90 up. A commission to complete by Thursday. A big stock of small tiles completed and a new box to collect tomorrow. All is looking good once more.

French girl stopped for a chat in Plaza Neuva. She seems to be a nice person. Happy free spirit. Currently living in a squat. There are lots of squats here but, TBH I'm not sure I fancy that anymore than a redundant cave.

Provided I continue as I am I'll be sorted for a flat very soon anyway.

The american singer caught me at the late shop. Bought a sketch she had asked me to do and restored my faith in americans (but, I really, really do not like the other one who's dog smashed my tiles  ).

Food and wine before I end the day. A very strange day.

Oh, and the Pizza Hut shoulder bag is shit. Ripped already. Who's brilliant idea was that? A marketing cock-up surely. Does anyone on this planet really aspire to be a pizza delivery person?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2006)

good to hear stanley, nearly 4000 views on this thread, loads tuned in. see when ya get ya flat sorted, bet there'll be some here up for blagging a stay 

i think pizza delivery kiddies are one's who want their own scooters and that's the only job they can get? dunno

take care, any chance of any more pics of the work?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 5, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> any chance of any more pics of the work?



I'll try to get a scan of a couple of tiles today. I'm planning a full photo feature of a weeks stay at the wonky campsite very soon  


Just chucked my posh white shirt in a mixed hot wash at the laundrette. May well be a dirty shade of grey when it comes out. Bought a T-shirt from the second hand shop (off white with navy trim and a 'La Sport 24' logo). Slightly to small. I am putting weight on once more. Eating and drinking far to healthily.

Collecting tiles this evening and popping into the campsite on the way back to enquire about prices and find a cheap tent. Then off to the gig at Tarantula.

I have a commission from the mini market guy. He has given me a photograph of his two children wearing very grand arabian headress. Just wants me to paint them without the crowning attire but, super-imposed onto a backdrop of the Alhambra. A difficult job but, it will make a change to sketching tiles. The photograph has good light. Sure I can come up with something half decent. I need to visit the little art shop to stock up on supplies.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 5, 2006)

when I stayed at the place it was around 20-30 euros for the pitch, we had a car so maybe you will get a place for cheaper, the pool is good size and great to cool down in, but there food shop is expensive I seam to recall.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 5, 2006)

Police confiscated my tiles  

Only 11 of them representing about €4 and three hours work. Not a big loss and if my spanish worked and my trust in the policing system is not misplaced I can get them back. Possibly. May not be worth the time but, I'm intrigued to know how the system works.

Changed my plan and shouldn't have done. Went to Mirador San Nicolas to complete the portrait commission because I was worried about how long it would take (as it happens it's going very well and will be complete within the time budgeted for). Left tiles on display. Have been leaving them on display when police arrive for the past few days without problem but, tonight they took them. They also took the 'write your name in arabic' guys stuff and the jewellery that the guy from Uruguay makes. Not sure how they got caught - they seemed to have packed up in plenty of time but, the police got to them before me.

They didn't take the painting I was working on and I tried to explain I wasn't selling tiles, just giving them away as business cards with my web address on the back but, it made no difference.

€70 up for the day. Should have been another €50 to take this eveing but, I have nothing to sell other than my body now so, I'm off to see the singing duo.

Pretty sure the police can't just nick your belongings for leaving them on the pavement. I'll know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## jms (Jun 5, 2006)

> Police confiscated my tiles



My jaw dropped at that
what a bunch of.. not very nice people.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 5, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> My jaw dropped at that
> what a bunch of.. not very nice people.



They were very nice about it  


I'm in one of those 'I've walked past that bar a hundred times but, can I find now' sort of moments.

FFS I can visualise the frontage and the wooden signage and the adds for tango nights and everything. Which fucking street was it?

No one I ask seems to know.

Google can't help me either. It's here somewhere. Very close I'm sure.

 

Trantula bar. I think!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2006)

Burnt out bars. Kids with knives. Police confiscating my stock. And, it all seems like a regular couple of days to me!


Change of plan. The portrait I'm doing is going extremely well. I've surprised myself again. Had no idea I could do this. So, I'm going to finish it from a photograph working in Bib-Rambla whilst trying to pick-up another commission. Three a week would be excellent. I won't be displaying tiles.

The tiles I will complete with a sktech of Albyzin viewed through a window in the Alhambra. It's an imaginery design that sells very well. All 100 of them will be the same design. 100! I'll varnish all of them and sell to shops at €5 a time. I'm sure they'll sell in the shops at €10.

I'm not going to bother collecting the confiscated tiles. They can keep them to stick on the wall of the station pisar or, something


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2006)

Portrait almost finished. Way to hot to do anything at the moment.

Two young children in traditional morrocon dress in front of the Alhambra. It's provoking some interesting reactions  

I've been trying to decide what it reminds me of. Firstly I thought it was like something from the cover of the Watchtower without and white kids. Then I thought it was more like a Ladybird book about culture and religion from the 60's. Whatever, I'm happy with it. Hope the guy from the mini market is.

May go back up to Mirador San Nicolas this evening to see if the other people who got their stuff confiscated got it back. I'm expecting a bit of stick for not getting my painting confiscated. One guy is already refusing to acknowledge me. Perhaps they've been reading my posts on Urban?  

What to do in this heat? A bar? A swimming pool? Nothing?

I did actually look at a luxury 2/3 bed flat with communal roof terrace and swimming pool. Very nive for €550/month all inclusive!


----------



## elcuadroentero (Jun 6, 2006)

Well......!

Did you find the Tarantula Bar for the live music???


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 7, 2006)

elcuadroentero said:
			
		

> Well......!
> 
> Did you find the Tarantula Bar for the live music???




No!


Finished portrait and delivered to happy customer but, have yet to collect cash. I have a feeling that may be a little tricky. Mini market owners are hard business people who know how to hang on to every penny for as long as they can.

I've bought a small canvas to complete a view of the Alhambra. Still not displaying tiles on the street - can't afford to lose anymore at the moment.

Spent a good three hours practising my spanish last night with some students and ex-students who live close the Plaza Nueva. My vocabulary is building by the day.

This evening I plan to share a few drinks with an old irish guy who lives in one of the caves behind the wall on the hill. Interesting guy with a very interesting story to tell. Not suitable for the public domain. Just to say he used to arrange big time stag weekends for well known UK names until one day he made the front pages of The Sun for all the wrong reasons. May take a look at what's available and see if it's worth saving some hostal fees for a few nights. TBH I don't really fancy it but, if it's going to save €25 a day I may have to.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 7, 2006)

Very hot and I'm bored. Finished Alhambra painting and I don't know what to do with it. For some reason I have become struck with apathy. The heat possibly.

Falafel eating travellers who hark on about the beauty of a simple way of life in a 'theres a lot of poverty but, they're the happiest people I've ever known' sort of way can fuck off back to their commercially driven home lives.

'I know a great falafel place that does a great tandoori chicken'.

Fuck off. Fala fel is bland shit with no substance. What is it about travellers and fala fel? Bet they even eat it in Iceland.

Travel the world to broaden their horizons and eat nothing but fucking fala fel and vegemite (OK this is an anti-australian rant).

Fala fucking fel. Why


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 7, 2006)

Managed to collect €20 from mini market guy (now known as Ali). Think I'm going to have to accept installments  

The police are becoming a real pain. Can't sell at Mirador San Niciolas now. They've been turning up every hour all day today. Possibly looking for someone but, more likely planning a 'clean-up' on traders or, perhaps unregistered dogs again. Everyone seems to have a cute little puppy on a bit of string once more. So, probably dogs.

One of the shops I supply has been closed for the past three days and I have no idea why. Hope all is OK. I need a new source of income. Thinking about finding more shops as outlets. I'm beginning to get very tired of selling on the streets.

I have sold two photographs recently but, I have no access to money in my UK bank account   Still, it's all being saved for a rainy day. I'm told we can expect one here in about six months time.


Anyone still reading or, is it getting a bit boring now? If I don't come up with more income soon it'll start getting poor and dangerously interesting again


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 7, 2006)

Still reading Stanley.  Keep up the good work.  It is enthralling stuff as your fortunes seem to change all the time.  It looked like you had cracked it and now the shop you sell through is closed.  I suppose if you could sell enough through shops only, then you could concentrate on painting on the streets and the police would have nothing to worry you about.

I am waiting to read that you have got yourself a flat.  Have you got back your belongings that were in storage at a hostel somewhere awaiting payment?

Good Luck

Hocus


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 7, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> ...
> I am waiting to read that you have got yourself a flat.  Have you got back your belongings that were in storage at a hostel somewhere awaiting payment?
> 
> ...



No. It's suits me to leave them there until I have a flat. Clearing debt slowly.

I thought I had it cracked but, today has been a bit of a loss. May just be my hungover and tired state of mind. There are more and more flats becomming available as students leave so, perhaps I can negotiate something.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 7, 2006)

Still reading, still interested.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 7, 2006)

If you have trouble with things blurring when you put varnish on them, a solution is to spray them with cheap hairspray before the varnish goes on. (Leave to dry thoroughly in between.) Ideally you want the kind of hairspray that will hold a mohican upright and doesn't ponce around with conditioners.

Oh and a tippex pen is great for drawing (chunkily) on coloured surfaces (but does need the hairspray treatment).


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 7, 2006)

We still love ya, big guy.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, still reading.

http://www.paulrussell.info/may04/may04fs/M6183.html

But falafels rule!





			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Anyone still reading or, is it getting a bit boring now? If I don't come up with more income soon it'll start getting poor and dangerously interesting again


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 8, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> If you have trouble with things blurring when you put varnish on them...
> 
> Oh and a tippex pen is great for drawing (chunkily) on coloured surfaces (but does need the hairspray treatment).



Thanks for this. I did spoil a few tiles initially by spraying to much varnish in one go. I now give each tile a quick dusting of varnish and let that dry before giving them a thorough coating. I used a Tipex pen for a commission on a very large bronzed tile. Very effective.


I've bought two small canvasses today. Plan to do a stylised painting of a church on one and a view of Albyzin (still cant remember how to spell it) on the other. €30 to collect this evening. I would like to sell two paintings today and hopefully collect a total of €100. The hostal Im currently staying in have reduced my daily rate and I now know how to control the air conditioning. I would like to stay.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 8, 2006)

A painting on canvas in acryillic and pen (about 25cm x 20cm).

A View of The Alhambra at Night.







Taken the time to scan a small painting because I haven't photographed any for a while now.

Sold just one painting today. And, collected just €20 from mini-market Ali.

Something has to change! Quickly.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

nice one senor! thanks  looks good


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 9, 2006)

Not a great scan. It does of course look much better in real life  


The city appears to be preparing for another fiesta. Lights, stages and sunshades (big nets that intially I thought were to catch the stoned swallows that fall out of the sky in late eveing due to the cold air from the mountains trapping all the warm skunk smoke just above the city roof tops) are going up all over the place.

I've bought three more small canvases. I only sold one yesterday but, it was a slow day all round. I think I can sell three today and then restock tomorrow with lots of canvases for next weeks fiesta. Think the art shop is open Monday and Tuesday anyway.

Very small canvasses going for just €30 a time. I need to display tiles.

The deal with confiscated stuff is pay a €200 fine to get it returned  

€200! An expensive fine but, no charges. I can afford to take the chance now. And, have to.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 9, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I now give each tile a quick dusting of varnish and let that dry before giving them a thorough coating.



That'd do it - I was using a tin of Ronseal and a brush to avoid shelling out for spray varnish, but the spray is probably a lot more practical for you anyway.

If you wanted to knock stuff out quicker perhaps look at some kind of "mass production" ie stencils, silk screening, stamping etc - you could possibly do a cheap range of cards or prints like that? Did you know that you can get things photocopied onto acetate, then cut that and use it as a stencil?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 9, 2006)

Still reading.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 9, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Did you know that you can get things photocopied onto acetate, then cut that and use it as a stencil?



It's an idea worth considering. I can churn good sketches out at four an hour anyway. If I could sell as fast and not worry about confiscation that would be €20/hour. 

There are people here offering to sell on the street for me. However, very likley that they would come back rat asrsed with a story about police confiscation  

If I had my PC and printer up and running I know I could be making very good money indeed. 

There's one guy here who just photocopies sketches at 50cents a time and flogs them for a fiver one day a week. Tourists will buy anything.


Just spent three hours in a bar painting three small canvases to finish off on site. Way to hot here this morning for painting outside. The paint was drying on the brush. Now the sky has gone all wobbly. Could be a big thunder storm on it's way or, it may just burn off.

My plan for the time being is to just keep five small canvases going and a few tile sketches on display. If I sell three paintings and and four tiles a day that will do. However, long term, there is potential here for easy money to fund my photography habit. Although, things are improving financially there also.


----------



## jms (Jun 9, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> A View of The Alhambra at Night.



Thats the business  
Love the contrast between the building and the trees


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> There's one guy here who just photocopies sketches at 50cents a time and flogs them for a fiver one day a week. Tourists will buy anything.



Well if you wanted to do something similar but more classy you could get photocopies, put them face down onto your required medium and rub acetone/cellulose thinner on the back. The ink will then be on the medium - cartridge paper or rough card works best. Mind you you'd have to do the original in reverse and make sure it was a pretty contrasty image. Works well with photos sometimes (with the advantage you can flip the image in PS so the final product is the right way round) - print them black and white on cheap paper and rub them onto nice paper, quite a cool effect and you can do interesting collage type things with it (except you need a computer). Not sure if it would work with colour ink.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm open to all ideas. Decided on a new plan to rent a garage so that I can at least get my PC and stuff up and running. May even make use of my sofa bed.


Spent last night visiting people and exploring the caves. For those that don't know, the hills at the foot of the Sierra Nevada to the east of Granada are littered with caves that were originally homes for the labourers who built the Alhambra. They then became homes to gypsies and are now rapidly becoming sought after by speculative buyers.

Most caves are squats. Some local gypsy families don't mind provided the cave is being maintained and not falling apart. They are not natural caves. Simply holes dug out of the ground. Few have water and drainage or, electric. The further away from the city and Sacramonte you get the more primative the caves become. European laws mean that you can legally apply for registry and ownership after 7 years of unchallenged habitation. However, some good caves are still being sold with full documentation for as little as €1000!

The people living there today are mostly drifters, 'alternative livers', spanish people who fell through the state safety net, alcoholics and drug users, old hippies and even locals who are temporary dwellers etc etc etc...

--/ running out of internet credit will come back to this later...


... coming back to this whilst it's still fresh in my mind and before I go and find a comfortable bar to watch the football...


I've met many people on the streets who have invited me upto the caves. Most of them English. There is a small contingent of permanent cave dwellers here from England. All are heavy drinkers to the point of self-confessed, past caring, fulltime alcoholics. I spent a bit of time with them last night.

One guy, after being banned from all the bars in town, decided to build his own from reclaimed materials. Imagine a bar from Glastonbury festival in the old days that's still standing after 3 years. Highly decorated with all sorts of dangly things, sculptures and collages. The guy has even got a pool table! Open to anyone who brings there own drink. On the plus side it is a highly creative place with a great view. Sanitation is the major down side.

There is no running water. No drainage and no electricity. The place is inhabited by serious alcoholics. Cooking is done on an open fire fueled by reclaimed rubbish from the streets. Given the circumstances the guys I met actually manage OK although, I bumped into one early this morning who looked to be in serious trouble health wise. Far to easy for your liver to pass the point of no return without any warning when you drink that heavily.

Warts and all posting here. I see no reason to sanitise the uglyness that is the lack of toilets. Many of the caves are used as toilets and often slept in. The more hygenic may use a carrier bag to crap in. Stock piling them until a convenient time comes to get rid of them.

I stayed up all night watching the comings and goings and chatting to a few people. Accompanied by a totally manic boxer dog who kept chasing shadows and reflections in the full moonlight. In the valley below I could see someone working on a cave until daybreak. They had tapped into a local street light for electric.

In the morning I met a Spanish inhabitant of any of the caves that would take her. There are actually two women here with the same name, same appearance and same drug, drink and mental health problems. I gave her a cigarette and chatted briefly before she squatted fully clothed in front of me and took a piss through her jeans.

People were waking well before 8am. Desperate for a drink mostly. 

Just above the caves is a high security young ofenders detention center (a converted monastry). At 8am every morning an electric bugle call echoes through the valleys. I have no idea why but, can only guess it has something to do with the detention center.

An intriguing side to Granada. It's not all this filthy. More may follow here with some photographs at a later date.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh bloody hell. I've gone and left myself skint and bedless for the weekend again. I am so shit at this. I need to marry myself a manager or, something.

No coat either and it gets cold still at night despite daytime temperatures in the mid 30's. 

I have a bag full of paintings. No option other than selling at night (which I find very difficult) and then searching for a hostal with a room available.

I'm not going back up to the caves!

Shattered. Perhaps a drink will help.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 11, 2006)

Miracle! Sold a painting and found a bed for last night and tonight.

Profits have not been good for last week. I somehow managed to make a loss. I need to sell three paintings today to cover all costs to pay tomorrow; hostal fees, restock on canvases, paints and brushes. And, most importantly rescue Contax number one from the pawnbrokers (only cost €5 for a month).

Washed my posh shirt and trousers in hostal sink last night. I am creased all over. Currently look like a poor man in rich mans clothes  

I'm getting all to easily distracted by the football. The Trinidad and Tobago v Sweden game was excellent. Most of the brits here seemed to be getting more into cheering T&T on than England yesterday.

Wouldn't it be really good if Sweden draw against Paraguay and we knock them out in the first round stages? Sweet revenge.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 11, 2006)

A series of World Cup related pictures perhaps?  Got to cash in...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 11, 2006)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> A series of World Cup related pictures perhaps?  Got to cash in...



Now there's an idea! Perhaps a week at the wonky campsite following World Cup on telly? Bit naff. I'll be on the look out for ideas.


Just remembered some woman acusing me of killing a tree last night. I emptied a half cup of very dilute painty water at the base of a tree. Then some woman started giving me a mouthful and telling me I had just killed the tree. She seemed very, very upset about it. So, I told her to fuck off in my best spanish. I am getting seriously annoyed by all the pretend hippies here. She probably went home and flushed her bathroom out with a gallon of hippy flower smelly bleach and chems. Fucking world murdering hippy!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 12, 2006)

Sold just one painting all weekend.

Then sold two this morning plus three sketches and two tiles in the space of 40 minutes. There is no logic or, pattern to this malarky.

Haven't rescued my Contax from the pawnbrokers but, it is at least safe for another month.

Hoping to sell enough today and tomorrow to buy a tent and go camping at the wonky camping site to have a world cup holiday type thing


----------



## hiccup (Jun 12, 2006)

I think you're probably due a holiday by now...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 13, 2006)

I got trapped in hostal reception this morning. Went to leave and book another night but, nobody was at the desk so, I left a note. Then went to open the door but, it was locked. Couldn't find a release button or, manual latch so, took a look behind the desk. Couldn't see a release button. All I could see was a wad of €50 notes left unattended on the desk! 

So, then I couldn't leave because no doubt they would have thought I had nicked them when the next people trying to leave did exactly the same as I had done. But, as the next to leave were most likley short term visitors never to return they would probably have pocketed them.

25 minutes I had to wait to be let out.


Things are not working out at the moment. I'm not clearing enough profit. Not sure why sales have dropped despite more tourists.


There is an old German guy who hangs around Mirador San Nicolas befriending pretty young women. Obviously very wealthy. Saw him once at the second hand shop also. Paying for peoples clothes (young women only). 

Got to talk to him yesterday (no young women about to talk to). His story was interesting. Briefly; he moved to Granada with his wife to be with thier daughter and her two disabled children. His wife died about four months ago. His son lives in the UK and his work has taken him all over the world. 

He was trying to explain to me that he now feels 'homeless'. His home town in Germany is no longer his home. All his friends live in the UK and US. He has no social life here in Spain. He is not a happy man. But, rather than trying to befriend all the young hippy chicks, perhaps he should try mixing with his own social group?

He gave me a very stern warning; 'You will be homeless like me when you retire!'. Bastard! I'm very happy being a free drifter thank you and always will be.


Met some more young hippies yesterday. There is a huge movement here in Spain. Many are now congregating on the beaches at San Pedro. Seems the authorities are tolerating house and garden building even for the time being. It's getting big. Here in Granada also news is spreading and more people are arriving. Where will it all end? How long are the authorities going to tolerate a new hippy movement? It's not your perennial travellers. It's a whole new generation and lots of them.


Gotta sell today. Got to!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 13, 2006)

Good sales day. Thank fuck. And, a good day in many other ways.

I look a total idiot now   Big, oversized posh pleated fawn trousers, quality white with blue pinstripe shirt (with weird sleeves I can't figure out), black sanadals that now stink (odour eaters are a must buy tomorrow). All are every creased due to being washed very day by hand, and all are covered with paint splats.

I haven't cut my hair for ages. I have caterpillars growing down the side of my face.

And, now I have a brand new artists straw hat   A gift.

I look so bloody daft  


However, I'm going to remain looking well bloody daft for a while yet. I'll let my hair grow more. I'm going to be a lost hippy for a while. There are lots of them here.

Undoubtedly the uncoolest person on earth. But, being an artist in a magical city and making it work. Don't care what I look like. The beautiful people still talk to me


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 13, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I look a total idiot now   Big, oversized posh pleated fawn trousers, quality white with blue pinstripe shirt (with weird sleeves I can't figure out), black sanadals that now stink (odour eaters are a must buy tomorrow). All are every creased due to being washed very day by hand, and all are covered with paint splats.
> 
> I haven't cut my hair for ages. I have caterpillars growing down the side of my face.
> 
> ...




http://www.villagehatshop.com/art_vangogh_self_straw.html


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 13, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> http://www.villagehatshop.com/art_vangogh_self_straw.html



Yep!

It was a gift. Can't very well chuck it  


Just popped into the internet cafe to avoid the bars   That hostal room is so small and poky it's good for nothing but sleep. Plenty of quality free entertainment on in the city for this fiesta week mind.

I'll keep wearing the hat and possibly grow a beard. Not to sure about losing an ear yet.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 14, 2006)

Horribly hungover but, with minimal financial damage. Nearly lost my hat last night. Some guy ran a good 50 yards to catch me and return it.


I have a feeling it is going to be a good selling weekend and all the shops close from this evening until Saturday morning so, I'm off to stock up on canvases and paint.

Scenes of The Alhambra at night sell well. Very boring - I've painted loads - but, it is money.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 14, 2006)

Tired!

You should see me now.

What with my new artists hat, baggy trousers, posh shirt and sandals with new odour eaters. Plus, a customised artists satchell with all my pens and brushes on display just in case anyone was in any doubt  

Shops are closed tomorrow. Less places to spend money = more customers for me  

Have good stock to sell. Should comfortably clear €200 by Saturday.

Bottle of beer and then bed. The hostal Im in at the moment is utter shyte. Even had to turn the fan on last night just for entertainment. The blank walls became to much and I love the way oscillating blades create great illusions. You can even vary the speed. Fan bloody tastic. Still, not to grumble at €20 a night in June.

Plaza de Trinidad was my favourite square to chill in late night when I first visited Granada. It still is so, there I go now.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 14, 2006)

Go Stanley go.  Keep an eye on your pens and brushes that are on show.  They might be easy for someone to steal just for the hell of it.  

Time you did a self portrait with straw hat on following in the tracks of Van Gogh.  Keeping both ears though is a good idea.

Good Luck!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 15, 2006)

Self-portrait? Not sure about that - could send me over the edge.


The streets are covered with vegetation this morning. Another day, another religious procession. Corpus Christi (I think).

The city looks completely different at night now. The giant sunshades above the streets give the effect of a canvas roof. Huge drapes of lights hang on both sides of all main streets and squares. Seating and stages seem to be in every available space. It is one big holiday town now.

The nights don't get started until 11pm. Makes for very long days. Great free entertainment all day long.

Think a religious painting may go down well. Another church possibly?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 15, 2006)

Ah bollocks. No sales today and the hostal want paying. Banks closed  

I'm pretty much down at the moment. Look a mess, feel a mess and have no cash in hand.

Hope the hostal can wait until tomorrow but, I suspect they won't. Shyte room. Didn't nick their money and now they're pushing for early payment. Still, probably not a good idea to add another hostal debt.

Have lots of paintings to sell but, all the people seem to be at the out of town fair. It's very quiet in the city this evening. Hopeful for tomorrow.

Off for a cheap vino tinto. Will display paintings whilst I chill. You never know!


----------



## elcuadroentero (Jun 16, 2006)

Sounds like it's the feria de Granada...!
Why not get yerself down there, with your paintings?
Everyones in a good mood at feria time. Gotta be a good place to sell!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 16, 2006)

elcuadroentero said:
			
		

> Sounds like it's the feria de Granada...!
> Why not get yerself down there, with your paintings?
> Everyones in a good mood at feria time. Gotta be a good place to sell!!




Not so sure. Good place to sell food and drink but, possibly not paintings. 

I'm skint again! Couple of bad days plus a big investment in stock and materials has left me with 14 paintings that just don't seem to be selling.

Think the art buying tourists are here in the city. Just not in the numbers they have been. Mirador de San Nicolas this evening is possibly my best bet. May check out the fair if I can afford the bus ride.

Or, perhaps my paintings are shit?

I'd really like to sell at least one today so that I can eat and drink.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 16, 2006)

Tired, tired, tired.

Fucking shagged actually.

Sold three paintings today. I need to do that everyday if I'm going to make things work this way. Tiles - I need new tiles.

Hoping I've cleared enough profit to keep hostal happy until tomorrow. It will leave me skint with just nine paintings to display tomorrow. Four on canvas and five tile paintings. Fuck knows how I'm going to turn that into enough profit to cover costs and buy new canvases, brushes and paint for next week. Life was so much simpler with a box of tiles and a couple of pens (and a can of varnish). I need to get back there. Fast turnaraound and fast profit.

Friday night and the night has only just started and I'm ready for bed!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 17, 2006)

Last night went a bit like this:

Hostal wouldn't accept a 50% payment followed by 50% today (cunts) so, I went and drank a bottle of beer whilst having a brief sulk on a bench in Plaza Nueva. Then some guy who saw my paintings on Thursday evening came up to me and introduced himself before buying a painting. Sulk over.

Went in search of another hostal and found an absolute gem. A late cancelation means I get a huge twin room with big bathroom (his and hers sinks - very posh) for four nights at just €20/night   Think I have to make the most of this.

This morning I visited the Mr Benn like second hand shop. Went in dressed as a scruffy, dirty, down and out artrist. Came out wearing superior quality summer trousers (very posh, light brown with subtle leather trimming) and a very nice tennis shirt type top in light brown with dark navy and black pattern. All matches my artists hat and black sandals perfectly. I am now Señor Pintor mucho rico.

Bought a couple of new canvases. I'm off to paint and mess up my new posh gear.


----------



## elcuadroentero (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like a good day in the offing...!
Smarty pants


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 17, 2006)

Huge thunder storm about to engulf the city. I've been watching it approach across the plains from the top of Sacramonte for the past two hours. Getting bigger as it gets closer. Hopefully it will have fucked off by early evening.

Good excuse to park up in my favourite bar for a bocadillo and a couple of beers whilst I paint from postcards and watch the football.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 17, 2006)

No sale today (although I'm still trying). No sale on a Saturday is very bad.

Going to try doubling my prices tomorrow just to see what happens. Have built a good stock of sketches to sell for bread and butter also. Hopefully it won't be windy or, rainy.

I'm running into serious trouble here now. To many bad days during the past two weeks. I need a very good result tomorrow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 19, 2006)

Tried doubling prices and nothing happend so, I reduced them again very quickly.

Sold just two paintings yesterday. Not good for a weekend. Barely covered costs nevermind saving for the week ahead, new supplies and clearing hostal debt. Doesn't seem to be working again  

Returned to hostal last night a little stoned to say the least. Let some poor woman babble to me in Spanish for a good five minutes. Just listening to her, thinking this is great, I can actually recognise some of the words.

''Si, si.
Comprendo, comprendo.
Claro, claro.''

Then I realised I hadn't actually understood anything. Translating the words is one thing. Translating them fast enough and putting them in the right order is another. She didn't seem to impressed and this morning I was told they had double booked and they have no room for tonight. I suspect that has more to do with other hostal debt.

I plan to rough it for a couple of days and then rent a room in a private house by the week. There are lots available now most students have left. €50/week. That will save me loads.

Must sell. Sell, sell, sell.


----------



## jms (Jun 19, 2006)

Still very up and down isnt it? 

But youre still cool


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 19, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> Still very up and down isnt it?
> 
> But youre still cool




Like a fucking rollercoaster! The financial bit his hard enough but, the mental highs and lows are vulgar. I like life that way  

Set for a long night. Looks like Spain are returning to their pre-cup friendly form (crap and undecisive) so, a win tonight is unlikley. I was hoping to catch a few punters on the up.

Tiles and sketches. That's where the money was. It was the police confiscation that distracted me. A good display of tiles and sketches sells quickly but, is hard to pack away in 10 seconds. It's a risk I'm going to have to take. Paintings are just to slow.

I've just worked out the figures for the past four months. I'm losing just over €100 a month on average but, improving. Have to clear my debts and start making good money again.

TILES and SKETCHES. It's fucking easy really. Don't know how I lost my way.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 19, 2006)

Could you attach all the tiles to a piece of elastic, in turn attached to the inside of your sleeve, so when the fuzz turn up, with a swift flick of the wrist, all the tiles disappear _pronto_...?

Or, you know, something.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 19, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Could you attach all the tiles to a piece of elastic, in turn attached to the inside of your sleeve, so when the fuzz turn up, with a swift flick of the wrist, all the tiles disappear _pronto_...?
> 
> Or, you know, something.




I have a very nice design for an elasticated, self-retracting, customised photography rucksack. I'll build it soon and show a series of demonstration time lapse photos. Very, very, cool it will be.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess if you are sitting there doing a "proper" big painting, easel and all, it always attracts tourists/nosy people.

If anyone seems interested and the coast is clear, could you then discreetly/Arfur Daly/Del Boy style whip out a suitcase of tiles and sketches?

Like the painting is the advertisement for the tiles/sketches.






			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Tiles and sketches. That's where the money was. It was the police confiscation that distracted me. A good display of tiles and sketches sells quickly but, is hard to pack away in 10 seconds. It's a risk I'm going to have to take. Paintings are just to slow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 20, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I guess if you are sitting there doing a "proper" big painting...
> 
> Like the painting is the advertisement for the tiles/sketches.



That is pretty much what I'm doing. No hard sell. Just put a few paintings on display and one price so people know they're obviously for sale. However, I'm going to go commercial. If I'm risking losing stock I might as well mass produce cheaply and go for big sales and more profit. Pointless risking losing four hours work for the same money.

I know what sells here and I'm really only interested in the money at the moment. I nice room is available for just €150/month inclusive. Enough time to find my own place and save plenty of cash. I'll be saving €400 on hostal fees alone!

I'll still sell sketches as I sketch them mind. Not a total sell-out


----------



## jms (Jun 20, 2006)

edit


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 20, 2006)

Fucking rain.

I have a budget for the England game but, I was planing to stay out tonight. Could really do with a sale. Really difficult to sell in the rain for all kinds of reasons. Perhaps I should carry a small stock of painted parraguas from the sell everything shop.

This is difficult. Sleeping rough means carrying as little as possible. I don't even have a coat with me at the moment and it still gets cold by 5am. The city concrete holds the heat for most of the night. However, there is still snow in the crevises of the Sierra Nevada peaks. When the wind comes from that direction it's a bit of a shock.

A serious temptation to say 'fuck it' for a day and get rat arsed. Very, very difficult! There is a very horrible trap to be avoided here. 

Off to Bib-Rambla to see if any of my old regulars are still around. A few 'patrons' would always buy a sketch if they passed by.

I've been spending abit of time with people who many would consider down and outs or, losers or, simply lazy twats. I now know the score for where to get free clothes, free food and coffee etc. At the moment pride alone is holding me back but, if it's going to save €5/day... don't know. The dilema for me, if I'm brutally honest with myself, is that the €5 I save could well become drink and my social life would be with all the other alcoholics on the streets or, in the caves. Many nice people who have just given in to drink for different reasons.

This is dangerous terratory for me. I like me drink a little to much when life gets tough. And, it's a very cheap 'switch off' here.

A little self-discipline. A simple thing for some. Not for others. If you catching posting pissed here at any time other than Thursday, Friday or, Saturday nights after 8 TELL ME OFF!


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah -- sorry, probably stating the bleeding obvious!  

What happened to the camping plan BTW?

Good luck with it all...






			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> That is pretty much what I'm doing. No hard sell. Just put a few paintings on display and one price so people know they're obviously for sale.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 21, 2006)

Camping plan is on hold. I need to buy a tent and the campsite fees are more expensive than some cheap hostals  

Taken just €10 so far today   Things are not going well at the moment. I do have a huge stock of sketches to sell. I build stock when I'm not doing anything else and then spread them out and flog them at two for €5. Usually attracts a good crowd and helps to sell paintings. Must remeber to carry some sort of throw with me tomorrow if it's not to windy.


Went to sleep in the park last night in order to save money. Sleeping in lush parks just after a thunder storm here at this time of year is not a good idea. My ankles are covered with huge blisters from some weird fucking alien insect. Won't be surprised if they all spawn baby spiders tomorrow. My ears are covered in mosquito bites and my left hand is so swollen I can only use the index finger. I quit the park at about 1.30am and booked into a hostal.

I have two good paintings that just aren't shifting. Have no idea why.

Was treated to a very good healthy meal by a couple of Mexican friends today. That was really appreciated. One of the most enjoyable mixed salads ever. Salads are not generally good here.

Another point worth a mention; the police told me I wasn't allowed to take a siesta at Mirador San Nicolas yesterday. Tourists can. Especially very attractive ones but, not street people. Not breaking any laws as far as I know. Cunts.

Parque Federico Lorca is even patrolled by police on little Piagio scooters. They wait until everyone is sunbathing on the grass before fizzing along on their peds with blue lights flashing   'Get off the grass or, get nicked'. So fucking funny. Has to be the most embarassing police job here.

Will try and sell at least one more painting tonight. If I don't I may well go on some Van Gogh inspired three week bender instead.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 22, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Will try and sell at least one more painting tonight. If I don't I may well go on some Van Gogh inspired three week bender instead.


no post today, does this mean there won't be one for three weeks?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 22, 2006)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> no post today, does this mean there won't be one for three weeks?



Yeh, I'm a bit worried TBH.  He's fittin in with the street people a bit too well.  I hope he has an escape plan if everything goes tits up.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 22, 2006)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> no post today, does this mean there won't be one for three weeks?



  Quite possibly.

A slight improvement. I took €12 today but, only after a very painful 30 minute small talk session with the old gay guy who buys the church pictures. I was desperate!

Big financial trouble now. I'm falling into deeper debt. I do have very good stock but, the heat is putting punters off by day (tomorrow is going to hit the 40's so I'm told) and night time selling is difficult to say the least. I need a good pitch with good light.

Off for a bottle of beer and last attempt at selling for the day. Most probably roughing it tonight so, more severe insect bites tomorrow. I will need a shower and a visit to the second hand clothes shop. Unless I just disappear for three weeks.

The really BAD thing is that I'm still having a fantastic time


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 24, 2006)

Now I'm not having such a fantastic time. Shagged. No bed last night so, decided to fiesta and party through the night. I'm to old.

Good fiesta but, the party up the hill was a bit light a bonfire, flashing lights agianst a drape on the wall and stick a German techno album on. Very little drinking, smoking or, illicit subsance usage that I noticed.

A few Spanish musicians put up a brave percussion fight against the techno and won over the vast majority of people there but, the techno people seemed oblidged to keep refilling thier generator regardless.

Didn't really enjoy it that much because a) I was already shattered. Now I'm fucked and shattered. b) I have a very painful trapped nerve in my shoulder. c) I'm just to old and bored with pansy, pretentious MTV squeaky clean style sort of illegal raves that aren't a rave. And, d) My Spanish is still to weak to communicate in noisy environments.

Sold bugger all yesterday. Some guy from a shop wants to buy more stock on Monday though and I did sell two small paintings very cheaply early this morning. I still need to collect a further €60 today to get back on track.

A lot has happend this week. To much to list here now. Got moved from my regular pitch in Plaza Nueva by the police. No confiscation this time. An old English guy I know got beat up walking home from watching the football. Other English people here living in the caves got quizzed on the street and one held overnight. Met lots of new people. Lots happening. Also met an Irish guy who's staying at the wonky campsite that is not that wonky afterall apparently.

Off to crash for a few hours some where. Totally fucked. Should have been doing this 20 years ago.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 25, 2006)

Beautiful Sunday. Blazing sun with a refreshing breeze.

On the not so beautiful side I woke up somewhere   Skint and hungover. Totally trollied last night. Loads of good people and a great time. Went to Parque Federico Garcia Lorca this morning for a light kip and a contemplation.

Think I met the most beautiful person ever last night also. Again. That happens regularly here  


Almost four months in (I think). I am nowhere nearer moving into an appartment than I was at the start. I have debt that is niggling me. On the plus side I have learned loads. Met loads of great people and made some good contacts. I'm also having a fantastic time (mostly) and in the grander scheme the debt is a manageble sum that actually represents good value for what I have experienced and achieved. However, it must not get any bigger. So, from now on, until further notice, I'm staying in a hostal for two nights a week only. Plenty warm enough to stay out now.

I have bought a large photoalbum that I am filling with small postcard sketches. Selling as I go and hopefully filling it completely within two weeks. That's 200 sketches that sell easily for €3 a go. €600 potential. 

I am also completing small tile paintings for the shop to buy tomorrow. And, I have three canvas paintings that are proving difficult to sell. I'm simply going to double the prices and lug them around until they eventually sell.

I want to clear all debt within three weeks and find a flat within five weeks. This is achievable.

I also want an agent to recognise my financial potential and rescue me. She will manage my life for me and I will just spend all my time photographing and sketching and an occassional socialising at exhibition openings. That would suit me very nicely thank you. Where do you find such people? I'm fed up with waiting for them to find me


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2006)

nice one senor p!  good luck


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 26, 2006)

Finally sold the three paintings I've been lugging around for over two weeks now. Thank fuck. A painter with paintings that don't sell is perceived as a not good painter. Keep stock rotating and you must be good.

Actually sold them to a guy with a pseudo-antiques shop. I suspect they're being aged with nocitiene and stuck in old gold frames as I write. He isn't going to say they are antique. In this city the fact that they look older than america is enough.

Have to get up early to complete five tile paintings tomorrow. My photoalbum of sketches is no closer to being filled - they sell as fast as I can sketch. There are just two more in it this evening than there were Saturday morning. I have actually sketched about twenty since then.


I should tell more about the characters I meet here. So, a quick mention for the performance poet from Norfolk. Very likeable character whose heading to oblivion. Very clever, very entertaining, full of energy whilst he's pissed. Huge potential being destroyed by booze. Same old story.

There are so many hugely talented people here. Many are wasted. I think I've met two who have what it takes to actually make it work. The rest will stay here forever or, drift on or, fall down.

A few of the english guys in the mad valley (there's a posh valley of caves and a mad valley of caves. As well as many other valleys of caves) have been forced out by a totally schizo maniac with an iron bar. They're now roughing it in town. Usually sleeping under the many temporary stages that are currently standing for a music festival. Seems iron bar weilding nutters get what they want in the mad valley.

A small flat is avialable for €250/month for July and August. That will do for me until I'm properly sorted. Need cash. Must work. Long, long days!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 27, 2006)

A quick visit to the Mr Ben like secondhand shop. Very nice sort of chocolate coloured chinos and a french blue polo shirt with cream and sky blue bands. I like these clothes they feel lucky.

I have found five perfectly sized tiles to paint for the shop. All I have to do is sit and paint all day at Mirador San Nicolas. No street selling involved so, no need to worry about the police (although I will be leaving my album of sketches on display). Should be a relatively straightforward and easy €50 day. Something is bound to go wrong.

Good free entertainment everyday at the moment. Some big music and musical performance festival. Quality stuff.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, Stan, you still alive out there?????


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 29, 2006)

No posts for a couple of days...

Where are you Stanley?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 29, 2006)

Still here. Trying to make contact with someone re a studio appartment and failing miserably. Think she's off to the UK tonight so, I may well have missed the boat on that one. Plenty of rooms available for July and August whilst the students are away mind.

Fantastic free concerts here at the moment. Last night I saw some traditional Moroccan 10 piece in the grounds of a beautiful old palace by the river Durro. Magical.

I've also been meeting loads of good new people (and getting to know others better) and partying a little (hence the lack of posts).

An Italian guy here very succinctly described what it is about Granada I like so much. 'You don't need a phone' he said. 'You just go out and meet your friends because you know where they will be'. This is very true. It's a city of many characters and people tend to be very, very sociable wherever.

The daytime peace of the Albycin (very laid back and almost soporific as someone else described it to me). But, a great community feel. Everyone looks out for each other. By night it's a lively buzz of bars and music.

Zaidin is an up and coming suburb with a more 70's/80's architectural look and great views back to the city.

The Gothic Quarter or, city centre is a mix of old and new with fantastic little squares where friends gather by night. A Sunday morning walk through this part of town to Gran Capitan will echoe with practising musicians from the nearby university of music. Also lots of little workshops where carvers carve bits for church restorations. I even came a cross an old guy making custom leather belts. 60 years of experience and craft in a belt for €20 - I'm having one.

Chana is a fairly modern suburb with a very modern european feel and a great lively and vibrant community. I like this part of town a lot.

Triunfo/Astoria is rich with students normally but, unusually quiet now.

Relajo is another popular area.

Beautiful city, beautiful people, beautiful way of life. A bit more money would be very nice though!


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 29, 2006)

Right on cue!

 

Glad to hear things are OK.




			
				Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Still here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 29, 2006)

It's ALIVE!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 30, 2006)

Very alive thank you  


My tile skip has gone. I need to hunt for some things to paint on this morning. I was planning to buy a watercolour pad and set of watercolours but, I ended up selling my last two tile paintings to a regular client (minimarket Ali) for a fiver each plus two bottles of beer. So, after a healthy breakfast and not so healthy pack of cigs I have just €9 in my pocket.

I have to make at least €60 today. Don't have a clue how I'm going to make that much yet. Sure some skip or, something will turn up. Perhaps I could ask the carpenters in Gran Capitan for a few MDF off-cuts. They would be perfect. Actually, that is a bloody good idea. Why didn't I think about it earlier?

If I don't find the woman renting her flat out today I'll be spending a night up in the caves regardless of how much money I make today. The hostal I stayed in last night was a bargain last minute booking. Prices are to high at weekends now. Friday again already. Can't believe how fast the weeks are passing.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 30, 2006)

I collect keys on Sunday morning  

A small little studio appartment with nice patio in the heart of Albycin. Perfect for two months.

In order to pay for that I need to rough it/party it for a couple of nights. Shouldn't be a problem.

I have just two paintings (and lots of sketches) to sell this evening. Spent a very lazy day doing very slow painting in interesting and beautiful company today. Very nice but, not very productive. May try doing some paintings of terraces by night later. I want to generate a bit of partying and boozing dosh.

Started supplying another shop. It's all beginning to build up nicely. However, I am bored stupid with painting the Alhambra. A bit bored with painting. I want to get out with my cameras and move my photography forward. More than anything I want to go and photograph Casablanca. No idea why. It's just calling me to photograph it


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 30, 2006)

YEH!  I won't worry about you half so much if you have a steady roof over your head.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 30, 2006)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> YEH!  I won't worry about you half so much if you have a steady roof over your head.




You really don't need to worry about me. I'm big and ugly.

Just had my portrait painted by a professional artist   I am big and ugly. I've seen the evidence. Nice guy here who paints mostly figurative stuff. Caught me painting this evening and decided to paint me painting. Real artist I look as well. Complete with no hair cut for two months fuzz and artists hat sitting on a wall besides the river  

Should be looking for a party now but, I feel a bit like enjoying my own company and contemplating stuff with a cheap wine instead. Perhaps a walk into the mountains. That appeals.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 30, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> You really don't need to worry about me. I'm big and ugly.



So am I, but people still worry about me.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh dear. Think I've let meself go a bit in the knowledge that I have a flat come Sunday.

Two litres of beer followed by two litres of vino tinto! I feel and look like utter shyte today.

Spent the early hours in a park with some very cool young french folk. Clever guitar players just beginning a travelling holiday. Got moved on by police. Climbed into Sacramonte and got a couple of hours sleep outside a very nice uninhabited cave. Woke up at about eleven on a bench in the city centre  

Just tried a cafe con leche and tostada de tomata covered in very garlicy olive oil in an attempt to find life. Hasn't quite worked. Local radio played Swing Out Sister (a Madchester tune apparently  ). I'd completely forgotten about them. Then played 'Like a Rollong Stone' by The Stones. Very, very apt but, not what I wanted to hear. Then Allan Parsons Project - 'Eye in the Sky'. Very strange radio station.

So, how does it feel, to be all alone, like a rolling stone...?

Feels utter shyte this morning.


Something that has really surprised this 40 year old wise fool recently is how much I learned from a couple of hours conversation with a very interesting 20 year old yesterday. Very beautiful also. And, very independent. We are never old enough to know it all and only young enough to want to learn it all for far to short a time.

Utter shyte. I'm off to do some really bad painting  

Oh, and the drunken street poet from Norfolk found a wallet with €100 in it yesterday. That guy is blessed. Found him feeding a fledgling pigeon from his mouth yesterday afternoon. I'm not sure if he's full of good intentions gone awry due to booze or, if he's just a pocket picking wrongun. He's an entertainer plus some that's for sure. Shame he can't get it together enough to make it work proper.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 2, 2006)

I have keys in my pocket and a weeks worth of commissions lined up. A very nice arrangement with a shop in a prime location and will soon collect my work tools from storage.

End of thread. Almost. Only to add that very shortly I will be working with a partner here taking bookings for very affordable art and photography holidays. I'll also be unofficially taking paying guests in my new house in La Chana from September (living in Albycin for just two months).

And, things are looking very promising for a very exciting photography project that will involve a lot of travel. It's been a long time coming but, finally looking like it's going to happen.

If I could ask for this thread to be archived just in case I don't manage to save it to my HD before it disappears I would be very grateful. You never know, with added sketches, a little more interest and some clever editing by a good writer it might become a book. If that ever happens (and you never know) Urban could expect a very handsome server fund boost.


It was fucking hard work but, extremely enjoyable for all kinds of reasons. I have met so many good people that would have passed me by in any other circumstances. 

Thanks for all the encouraging posts and feedback here. It helped a lot in the toughest times.


End of thread.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 2, 2006)

Sorry as I am to see the end of this thread, really happy that you sound so sorted and happy senor pintor.


----------



## BEARBOT (Jul 2, 2006)

sounds like the pressure is off somewhat for july/aug..what a relief for you 
well done for sticking with it!

you wont have to sell nearly as much with the greatly reduced living expenses...why dont you check out the travellers community "benicifico" in that small town in the mountains near granada as a little side trip, doesnt cost much to bus it out there, i was going to go there once but ended up having to go eleswhere to meet someone..sadly.
forgot the name of the town now but all the "crusty" expats will know the place.
from what ive heard they arent all alkies out there by any means, met some people staying there who definately werent.it might be a good place to take it easy and get a break from having to sell x-amount.


ps...edited to say...great you have a place lined up for sept as well!


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2006)

The best thread on here by a country mile comes to end - well done Stan, it's been brilliant!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 3, 2006)

Have you considered a blog?  I'm not sure I'm ready to have to live with only my own boring life of answering tech questions, writing a bit of code, running concerts and cocktail parties for rich folk, and playing with power tools in my copious free time.  I need a bit of methodone to get by.


----------



## jms (Jul 5, 2006)

Its been great reading 
Have you PM'd the mods regarding getting this archived/stickeyed?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 5, 2006)

fantastic thread - thanks Stanley - very inspiring and brilliant reading


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2006)

cheers senor, enthralling and compelling thread. my dad is a small scale publisher if u need one  he's been fantasising about the artist's lot after reading your posts here.

take care of yaself now! and check in now and again pls


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done Stanley.  I hope the thread can be archived.  I have enjoyed each nail biting episode and wish you well with the next project.  I am sure you will have a ready audience here for any further exploits you wish to report.

Hocus


----------



## Cerisa (Jul 6, 2006)

It would make a fantastic book.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 6, 2006)

Cerisa said:
			
		

> It would make a fantastic book.




I think it has potential. Lots of little sketches and an edited selection of words.

Thanks again for the feedback and ideas here. As a footnote; I collect my PC and work tools next Wednesday so, I'll be back to photography and design for real income. But, I will continue painting and sketching here, and possibly elsewhere.

Loads of people have left the city for the hot summer. I'm completing a painting for a good couple here who have given me loads of support. They leave on Sunday so, I'm painting a view of their appartment from Plaza Nueva. I haven't seen Sean the street poet from Norwich for a couple of days (he was talking about hitching to Iceland and I have absolutely no doubt that he will). An aussie friend has left for Germany and then Croatia. A really genuine guy who I hope to share a few more drinks and stuff with in the future. I haven't seen a couple of people recently who I would have liked to say goodbye to but, I'm sure they'll return at some time.

Not to sure how to present this as a book proposal. There's an obvious way that may be a little to obvious. Plenty of time to think about it. If anyone here knows what to do...

I haven't quite got the bollocks to read through the whole thing myself yet. There were some very, very, very low moments that I'm not ready to remember just yet. Makes the highs that much higher mind. One thing I know for sure is that I am a very different person in many ways today than I was just 4 months ago. I have learned loads and dropped many prejudices I didn't know I had. Hope I remember to leave them where they belong for the future.

Taking my cameras out tomorrow. Really going to enjoy that in the knowledge that I can tire myself stupid and stumble home into a nice, familiar, safe bed.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 6, 2006)

You at least have to post a few pics.  <hint, hint>


----------



## hiccup (Jul 7, 2006)

These people:

http://www.thefridayproject.co.uk/

specialise in turning web stuff into books. Just a thought...

btw, if anything catastrophic should happen to the U75 server, I have the whole thread (up until a couple of days ago) saved on my PC.


----------

